# Solar-Photovoltaik Anlage



## Zacky (17. Nov. 2019)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hätte so 1-2 oder auch mehr Fragen zum Thema Photovoltaik-Anlage und suche Jemanden der sich damit richtig gut auskennt. Ich weiß, es gibt auch entsprechende Firmen die neben der Beratung und so weiter auch solche Anlagen anbieten, jedoch war mein bisheriger Kontakt mit solchen Firmen eher unzufriedenstellend.

Was will ich eigentlich? - Strom erzeugen und speichern
Was brauche ich? - mind. 5-6 kwh/Tag auf 24/7 betrachtet
Was habe ich zur Verfügung? - 40 m² Dachfläche

Nun lese ich immer etwas von PV-Modulen mit 50-100 W, 12 oder 24 V, dazu Wechselrichter 230V, zzgl. Batterie. Damit kann ich jetzt nicht so viel anfangen und erhoffe mir, dass sich hier Jemand findet, der mir das vielleicht erklären kann. Ggf. auch Tipps und Ratschläge geben kann, was man dafür nutzen sollte. Habe auch gelesen, dass es monokristalline oder polykristalline Module gibt. Welche sind zu empfehlen? Hat vielleicht Jemand eine gute Empfehlung für eine Komplettanlage aus eigener Erfahrung? Wie groß muss die Batterie sein bzw. was für eine Batterie brauche ich überhaupt, um genügend Speicherkapazität für 2-3 kwh/Tag zu haben?

Vielleicht bringe ich jetzt auch alles durcheinander!?  (würde mich nicht wundern, denn je mehr ich im I-Net lese, desto verworrener wird es.


----------



## bernias (17. Nov. 2019)

Ich bekomme in den nächsten 2 Wochen Besuch von einem, der solche Anlagen baut.
Ich suche nämlich ähnliches. 
Nur Eigenverbrauch, es soll kein Watt ins Netz gehen.
Werde Dir berichten.


----------



## mitch (17. Nov. 2019)

Hi Rico,

hier kannst ja schon mal grob überschlagen was du so ca. brauchst
https://www.esomatic.de/inselanlage/


----------



## mitch (17. Nov. 2019)

hier mal meine kleine Solar Insel 

3 x 100W monokristallin
 

MPPT Laderegler (30A ) + Sinus Wechselrichter (2000W 24V)
 

 3x *DIY* Akku (_Li_-_Ionen 14_p7s ca. 1kw) mit BMS


----------



## Ippo (18. Nov. 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Was will ich eigentlich? - Strom erzeugen und speichern
> Was brauche ich? - mind. 5-6 kwh/Tag auf 24/7 betrachtet
> Was habe ich zur Verfügung? - 40 m² Dachfläche


Fangen wir mit dem Dach an.
Welche Himmelsausrichtung hat die besagte Dachfläche?
Die Photovoltaikzellen brauchen direkt Sonneneinstrahlung sonst sinkt die Effizienz stark ab.

Welche Steigung hat die Dachfläche?
Photovoltaikanlagen werden mit Steigung von 30-35°
In Deutschland angebaut. Um direkte Sonnenstrahlung zukriegen.

Wenn das schon nicht passt. Brauchst du mehr Solar Fläche . Rahmen für die Ausrichtung können so echt in Geld gehen.

Dann noch ein Kostenpunkte die fast nie angesprochen werden.
- Versicherung: Gebäudeversicherung werden teuerer wenn du eine Photovoltaikanlagen auf dem Dach hast. Rechne Mal gegen ob sich das lohnt.

- wo ich mich mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe musste man sich ein 2 Stromzähler bestellen. Sprich du zahlst für 2 Stromzähler Gebühren. Ob das immer noch so ist weiß ich aber nicht. Einen zum Strom abnehmen und einem zum einspeisen.

- kommst du im hochen alter noch an die Solaranlage?

Die werden nämlich stumpf (dreckig). Da geht deine Leistung auch runter.
Kuck Mal wie viele Firmen Solaranlagen Reinigung anbieten.
Wie oft die gereinigt werden müssen hängt von der Umgebung ab.

Kuck erst Mal nach den Punkten. Du bist schon zu weit.
Genau wie beim Teich


Mfg. Ippo


----------



## Ippo (18. Nov. 2019)

Ippo schrieb:


> Kuck erst Mal nach den Punkten. Du bist schon zu weit.
> Genau wie beim Teich
> 
> Mfg. Ippo


Ubbs sorry. Sollte eigentlich nicht so harsch Wirken.


----------



## PeBo (18. Nov. 2019)

Ich hatte mich vor einiger Zeit auch für eine Photovoltaikanlage interessiert. Ich hatte mir vorgestellt mir auch eine Inselanlage also ohne Netzeinspeisung aber mit Speicher anzuschaffen, bin aber wieder schnell von abgekommen. Durch die Batterien ist die Amortationszeit so lang, dass ich den Eindruck hatte, das kaum noch zu erleben. Die Batterien müssen noch einigen Jahren erneuert werden und ob der Laderegler und der Wechselrichter die zu erwartende Betriebszeit eines Moduls von 25 Jahren übersteht ist auch höchst zweifelhaft.
Bei meiner Recherche bin ich aber auf eine neue Gesetzesregelung aufmerksam geworden. Da kann jeder bis zu 2 Module montieren und an den eigenen Stromkreis anschließen. Meinen Energieversorger sowie die Bundesnetzagentur sollte ich darüber informieren. Mein Stromzähler soll auch eine Rückwärtssperre haben (ist meistens so).
Ich werde aber nicht zum Kleinunternehmer und bekomme auch nichts für eventuelle Überproduktion. Der Strom ist also hauptsächlich für den Eigenbedarf. Dabei ist es auch nicht wichtig, ob der Einspeisepunkt an der gleichen Phase wie meine Verbraucher hängen.  Der Zähler erfasst die Summe!
Ich habe mich dann für eine solche Anlage entschieden. Ich habe 2 Module auf dem Dach und habe an jedem Modul einen kleinen Wechselrichter. Ein Modul mit ca. 300 Watt und entsprechendem Wechselrichter gab es im Angebot für 249€. Ich habe es in erster Linie um meinen Stromverbrauch am Teich etwas zu minimieren. Wenn ich den erzeugten Strom selbst abnehme amortisiert sich die Anlage schon nach ca. 5-6 Jahren. Die Kosten dafür sind sehr überschaubar und ich habe es nur einmal kurz erlebt, dass mein Zähler wirklich stehengeblieben ist. In dem Moment verschenke ich halt die Überproduktion an das Stromnetz.
Man muss halt erst mal ein paar Tage den Stromverbrauch am Zähler kontrollieren um einen Überblick zu bekommen, wie hoch denn mein Standbyverbrauch wirklich ist. Durch den Teich, den Router und viele andere kleine Verbraucher hat sich das ganz schön hochgeschraubt, hätte ich nicht so erwartet.

Falls Dich das interessiert schau mal nach SelfPV oder Balkonkraftwerk. Ich habe meine Anlage übrigens von GreenAkku.
Um die Anlage zu kontrollieren habe ich übrigens einfach eine Fritz! WLAN Steckdose dazwischen geschaltet. Da erhält man schöne Diagramme nach unterschiedlichen Zeiträumen oder nach Ertrag in Euro oder auch kWh.
Das hier war beispielsweise der 31. Oktober, ein sehr sonniger Tag:
  

Gruß Peter


----------



## Geisy (18. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Zacky

Ich habe seid 2017 300Watt Module, 40Stück Richtung Süden bei 45Grad und 12 Stück Richtung Westen.
Für den reinen Eigenverbrauch würde ich heute eine Ost-Westanlagen machen, da man sonst meist Mittags viel zu viel hat.
Mein Wechselrichter samt Batterie ist von E3DC und ich kann Inselbetrieb fahren.
Es sind also 15,6kwp auf dem Dach und 15,8kwh an Batterie im Keller.
Mein Stromverbrauch samt Heizung liegt bei ca. 15000kwh/Jahr.
Insgesamt prodziere ich etwas mehr Strom als ich verbrauche, aber wirklich ohne Netzanschluß geht nur ca. 6Monate vom Jahr wo bei mir nur noch Stromverbrauchsspitzen aus dem Netz kommen da meine Batterie nur 3000Watt abgeben kann die neuen können 6000Watt.
Autark bin ich zu ca. 70%.
E3DC gibt 10Jahre Garantie auf die Anlage samt Batterie und ich finde sie gut.

Für Eigenverbrauch bei dir würde ich 5kwp Ost West aufs Dach machen und 5kwh Batterie in den Keller.
Das sollte sich aber jemand genau anschauen der sich auskennt. Ist nur als grobe Richtung gedacht.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## PeBo (18. Nov. 2019)

Ich finde eine Photovoltaik Anlage und ein Teich ist eine optimale Kombination. Die Photovoltaik Anlage bringt genau dann den meisten Ertrag wenn bei mir am Teich der Stromverbrauch am höchsten ist, nämlich im Sommer. Da läuft halt UV, Pumpe und Skimmer alles auf Volllast!

Gruß Peter 

PS: Das trifft natürlich nur auf die Teiche zu, die nicht elektrisch beheizt werden.


----------



## Aquaga (19. Nov. 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> PS: Das trifft natürlich nur auf die Teiche zu, die nicht elektrisch beheizt werden.



Wobei man ja in der Übergangszeit, wenn die Pumpen noch nicht auf voller Leistung fahren müssen,
sich überlegen könnte an sonnigen Tagen eine E-Heizung laufen zu lassen.
So könnte man über das Jahr gesehen länger in der günstigen Temperaturzone von über 20°C bleiben.

Ich habe dieses Jahr auch schon mehr als einmal darüber nachgedacht ob ich mir eine Insellösung für die
Teichelektrik bauen (oder bauen lassen) sollte.


----------



## PeBo (19. Nov. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Wobei man ja in der Übergangszeit an sonnigen Tagen eine E-Heizung laufen lassen könnte.


Da hätte ich einen besseren Vorschlag, nimm lieber so ein Solarmodul aus dem Heizungsbau und kombiniere dies mit einer Photovoltaik Pumpe die du in deinen Klarwasserbereich deiner Filteranlage setzt.
Vorteil:
Deine Pumpe fördert nur dann das Wasser durch das Solarmodul wenn die Sonne scheint und so ein Solarmodul für Warmwasser ist sicher effizienter als eine elektrische Beheizung. Und das ganze mit null Betriebskosten.
Da bin ich zur Zeit auch noch am planen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (19. Nov. 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> nimm lieber so ein Solarmodul aus dem Heizungsbau und kombiniere dies mit einer Photovoltaik Pumpe die du in deinen Klarwasserbereich deiner Filteranlage setzt.


... dort gehört doch der Wärmetauscher hin oder verstehe ich Dich falsch?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Geisy (19. Nov. 2019)

Ich denke im Haushalt kann man den Strom der beim Teich über bleibt einfach verbrauchen, da braucht man sich nicht extra was für überlegen. Für jede kwh die ich nicht kaufen muss spare ich 30Cent.


----------



## PeBo (19. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... dort gehört doch der Wärmetauscher hin oder verstehe ich Dich falsch?



Durch so ein Solarmodul für Warmwasserzubereitung aus dem Heizungsbau wird doch auch Wasser oder zumindest eine Flüssigkeit durchgepumpt die dann von der Sonne erwärmt wird. Wieso also nicht direkt das Teichwasser durchpumpen und von der Sonne erwärmen lassen, und damit das dann noch effizienter funktioniert, auch gleich noch von einer, von einem Photovoltaik Modul betriebenen Pumpe. Zwei käufliche fertige Komponenten zusammenschalten und fertig. 
Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler? 

Problem für mich ist eher, wie positioniere ich so ein Konstrukt dezent so in Teichnähe, dass es auch noch Sonne abbekommt ohne störend zu wirken?
Gegenwärtig helfe ich mir mit einem Solarschlauch an meiner Solarpumpe - ist weniger auffällig aber auch bei weitem nicht so effizient.

Gruß Peter


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Nov. 2019)

Es gibt PV- Systeme, wo der erzeugte Strom direkt ohne Umwege/ Wechselrichter einen "Tauchsieder" betreibt.

Solarthermie ist was anderes- eigentlich 2 getrennte Kreisläufe mit Wärmetauscher und Solarfluid/Frostschutz im Solarkreislauf.

Keine Ahnung, was in den gängigen Solarthermiekollektoren mit dem Teichwasser in den dünnen Kupferröhren passiert und wie hoch die Effiziens ist.
Eigentlich lohnt das mit dem Heizen nur bei abgedeckten Teichen.


----------



## DbSam (19. Nov. 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Wieso also nicht direkt das Teichwasser durchpumpen und von der Sonne erwärmen lassen, und damit das dann noch effizienter funktioniert, auch gleich noch von einer, von einem Photovoltaik Modul betriebenen Pumpe.


Weil ich meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass jemand dadurch katastrophal hohe Keimdruckwerte bekommen hat.
Finde leider den Link zur Diskussion dazu nicht mehr.
Zusammengefasst:
Periodisch gepumpt und das in den Pausen *stehende* Wasser erwärmen lassen. Über einen kurzen Zeitraum erhöhte sich der Wert vom Keimdruck im Teich katastrophal.

Ansonsten ist es so wie Thorsten schreibt.


ThorstenC schrieb:


> eigentlich 2 Kreisläufe mit Wärmetauscher und Frostschutz der Solarkreislauf.




Gruß Carsten


----------



## PeBo (19. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Carsten, dass sich dann der Keimdruck erhöht hatte ich nicht bedacht (Asche über mein Haupt).
Aber läuft das Modul nicht automatisch leer, wenn nicht gepumpt wird, macht mein Solarschlauch jetzt ja auch?
Wenn nicht belasse ich das jetzt einfach bei meinem Solarschlauch!
@ThorstenC ich habe mir noch nie so ein Solarmodul angesehen. Wenn da wirklich dünne Kupferrohre drin sind und diese auch noch womöglich unbeschichtet dann ist das sowieso nichts für den Teich.

Da kommt mir gerade eine neue Idee. Vielleicht wäre da so eine Solarspirale aus dem Poolbereich dann besser. Da muss ich mich nochmal informieren und mir Gedanken machen.

Gruß Peter

@Zacky Jetzt haben ich hier deinen Thread ganz schön kaputt gemacht. Tut mir leid


----------



## PeBo (19. Nov. 2019)

Zurück zur Photovoltaik Anlage:
Die Effizienz ist auch dort sehr unterschiedlich. Bei uns ist heute ein stark bewölkter Tag mit kurzen sonnigen Abschnitten. Hier mal ein Screenshot der letzten Stunde:
  

Gruß Peter


----------



## Aquaga (19. Nov. 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Solarthermie ist was anderes- eigentlich 2 getrennte Kreisläufe mit Wärmetauscher und Solarfluid/Frostschutz im Solarkreislauf.



Ja, und genau dieses Frostschutz/Solarfluidgemisch macht mir Sorgen.
Wenn da der Wärmetauscher zum Beispiel in der Biokammer undicht wird und das Zeug in den Teich läuft. 

Zumindest temporär immer mal wieder aufgesalzene Koiteiche können auch billige Edelstahl-Wärmetauscher auflösen,
wie ich nicht nur einmal schon irgendwo im Netz gelesen habe.

Deswegen würde ich der Einfachheit und Sicherheit halber quasi nur einen "Tauchsieder" in der Biokammer installieren.


----------



## DbSam (19. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Peter,
dass zugrundeliegende Problem war dort das immer wieder stehende Wasser in den Rohren.
Die gesamte Konstruktion, inkl. der periodischen Ansteuerung, wirkte wie ein Inkubator für die Mikrobiologie des stehenden Teichwassers in den Schläuchen. Welche dann immer und immer wieder "gut gepflegt" in den Teichkreislauf entlassen wurde.

Wenn Du also sicherstellen kannst, dass kein Wasser in einer solchen Konstruktion stehenbleibt, dann wäre das vielleicht umsetzbar.
Dazu kommen aber aus meiner Sicht noch sehr viele "Wenn" und "Aber".




Aquaga schrieb:


> immer mal wieder aufgesalzene Koiteiche können auch billige Edelstahl-Wärmetauscher auflösen



Die Diagnose wäre dann: "falscher Wärmetauscher"
Ansonsten müsste sich doch alles in "immer mal wieder aufgesalzenen Koiteichen" rückstandslos "verkrümeln", oder? 


Solarbetriebene "Tauchsieder" in Übergangszeiten?
Vermutlich benötigt man dann ein paar mehr Platten auf dem Dach, gleichzeitig eine Teichabdeckung und/oder eine effiziente Temperatursteuerung, welche eine zu große heizungsbedingte "Temperaturschaukelei" zwischen Tag und Nacht und dazu noch den schattigen und sonnigen Tagen abfängt.
*Vermutlich *ist es effizienter, wenn man sich dann doch eher auf eine solarunterstützte WP konzentriert und diese etwas kontinuierlicher betrieben wird ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Aquaga (21. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Diagnose wäre dann: "falscher Wärmetauscher"
> Ansonsten müsste sich doch alles in "immer mal wieder aufgesalzenen Koiteichen" rückstandslos "verkrümeln", oder?
> ...



Nun ja, im Netz gibt es ja einige Berichte wo sich Leute aus Edelstahlwellrohr (keine Ahnung ob das offiziell so heißt)
selbst Spiralen gewickelt haben und das als Wärmetaucher im Teich oder Filter versenkt haben.
Und mehr als einmal gab's da wohl aus irgend welchen Gründen Lochfraß.

Ich glaube beim Modern Koi Blog gab's auch mal einen Bericht wo jemand aufgrund des Austritts des Wärmeleitmittels
80-90% seines Bestandes verloren hat! 

Mir sind meine Fische mittlerweile schon sehr ans Herz gewachsen, daher versuche ich halt
möglichst viele Risiken zu reduzieren und tendiere momentan zu einer reinen PV-Anlage


----------



## DbSam (21. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Gabor,

ja, diese Berichte habe ich auch gelesen.
Mit solchen Problemen muss man eigentlich rechnen, wenn man irgendwelches 'billiges' Zeugs umfunktioniert und als preiswerten Wärmetauscher benutzt.
Und dieses Zeugs dazu vielleicht auch noch drei-, viermal auf- und abrollt, bis es dann endlich passt. Da sind die Sollbruchstellen vordefiniert.
Zumindest lassen einige Bilder den Rückschluss auf 'selbstgebasteltes Elend' zu.

Es ist daher meist besser, wenn man in solchen Fällen konfektionierte Ware einsetzt.
Also fertige und auch für die Anforderungen passende Wärmetauscher. 
Bei einer fachgerechten Installation sollten solche Probleme so gut wie ausgeschlossen sein.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (21. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Bei einer fachgerechten Installation sollten solche Probleme so gut wie ausgeschlossen sein.


 irgendwie bin ich gleich wieder der, der die  bekommt,  egal.
Denn das Thema ist ja nicht  so einfach.
Fachgerechte Installation von Heizung und Sanitärmaterialien....
Wo werden die folgerichtig eingesetzt????
Na...
Richtig nicht in einem aufgesalzten Teich bzw generell nicht im Teich. Dazu wie du schon schreibst 
Immer schön hin und her biegen bis das blöde Dings richtig ins Becken passt  usw. usw..
Richtiger wäre hier ja ein Kreis der konstant mit Teichwasser gefüllt durch einen Wärmetauscher läuft. Welcher natürlich abseits vom Teich steht und dem entsprechend bei undichtigkeiten im Heizkreis das Wasser nicht in den Teich einlässt. Dazu dann auch gleich noch Druckgeregelt so das auch bei  undichtigkeiten im Wärmetauscher gleich mal das ganze System vom Teich getrennt wird.
Aber leider sind auch diese Wärmetauscher nicht auf so gehaltvolles Wasser aus dem Teich eingerichtet. Sprich die Dinger sind im billigsten Fall mit Cu und im besten fall darauf noch mit einer Kunststoff besprühung behandelt.
Aber selbst wenn sie aus schönstem V4a der höchsten Güte sind, sind trotzdem die Kanäle extrem klein und somit ein Zusetzen der gleichen vorprogrammiert.

Und nu.
Erst einmal 

Edit meinte noch:
Man kann auch den einfachen wie vermutlich von Carsten gemeinten Heitzwendel nehmen welcher jedoch  nicht so effizient ist und schön billig ist.
Oder mann nimmt gleich so einen Ring von 10mm verchromten cu Rohr was für die Anschluß- verlängerung von Mischbatterien gedacht war.
Macht da entsprechende Quetschverbinder Außhalb der Teichanlage drauf und betet das es lange hält.


----------



## DbSam (21. Nov. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und nu.


Und nu?

Na, Du bist lustig ...
Zuerst einmal habe ich in meinem Posting vergeblich nach den Wörtern "Heizung und Sanitärmaterialien" gesucht und diese wie erwartet auch nicht gefunden.
Nicht ohne Grund habe ich den Satz so formuliert und ebenso bewusst obige Wörter ausgelassen.
Ich hebe hier die wichtigstenen Wörter mal in Fettschreibung hervor:


DbSam schrieb:


> Also fertige *und auch für die Anforderungen passende* Wärmetauscher.


(Und sicherlich gibt es auch Edelstahl-Wellrohre, welche einen guten Standard bezüglich der Fertigung erfüllen. Ich will da nicht alle schlecht reden.)

Ansonsten würde ich mich fragen:
Wenn wir wirklich so aggressives Teichwasser haben, dass "alle" Wärmetauscher zerfallen ...
Warum fallen dann nicht auch reihenweise alle anderen aus Edelstahl bestehenden Bauteile am Teich aus?


Auf das "restliche Geschreibsel" gehe ich mal jetzt aus Schreibfaulheit nicht drauf ein, denn das ergibt sich von allein.


Also wenn ich einen solchen Plan hätte, dann ...
...würde ich mich irgendwie in einer solchen Richtung umschauen, bzw. dort beginnen und die Spezifikationen lesen.
Spiralförmige Wärmetauscher aus V4A gibt es ebenso, diese könnten in bestehende Anlagen/Behälter eingehängt werden.
Oder ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Turbochris (21. Nov. 2019)

Hallo,

wenn ihr offiziell für Euer Haus einen Solarthermieanlage für die Heizungs- und Warmwassererzeugung einbaut, bekommt ihr von der BAFA € 140,- Zuschuss pro qm.

Bestenfalls verwendet ihr einen Vakuum-Röhrenkollektor, da habt ihr länger im Jahr was davon und mehr Effizienz. Das gilt für Anlagen bis 40m² - also € 5.600.- Förderung.

Dafür benötig ihr einen 2000l Pufferspeicher. Diese gibt es mit Edelstahl-Glattrohr-Wärmetauschern!

Somit sollte die Sicherheit für Eure Kois wirklich gegeben sein.



Ihr könnt, wenn ihr Wärme braucht, diese im Winter, Frühjahr und Herbst in Eure Teiche leiten und im Sommer umschalten, damit Euer Warmwasser im Haus erwärmen und für Eure Frauen die Fußbodenheizung im Bad laufen lassen. Somit haben alle was davon…

Wenn ihr handwerklich geschickt seid, rechnen sich Kosten und Förderung fast auf…


Viele Grüße


Christian


----------



## mitch (21. Nov. 2019)

Hi Rico,

es gibt auch noch die "Balkonkraftwerke" in DE sind bis 600W zugelassen (eine formlosen Anzeige beim zuständigen Netzbetreiber reicht aus)
die speisen den Strom in das Hausnetz wenn die sonne scheint und vermindern so den Zukauf von Strom.
Sie können aber nix speichern da sie ja nur aus Solarpanel & Micro-Inverter bestehen.



https://www.cleanthinking.de/balkonkraftwerk-vorteile-und-nachteile-eines-balkonkraftwerks/


----------



## troll20 (22. Nov. 2019)

@DbSam es wurde angesprochen das es Kollegen gab bei denen die Dinger weggefault sind. Und warum, bestimmt nicht weil sie Geld für etwas richtiges wie dein verlinktes ausgegeben haben, oder ?


----------



## DbSam (22. Nov. 2019)

Hallo René,

vielleicht findet Gabor den Link zum Unfall, ich weiß nicht mehr wo das stand.
Es war jedenfalls weit von professionell entfernt.

Ansonsten ist es so, dass Solaranlagen für eine Teichheizung nicht so recht geeignet sind.
Wohin mit der ganzen Wärme im Sommer?
Eine Umschaltung, wie von @Turbochris angesprochen, ist aus meiner Sicht nicht so ganz so einfach umzusetzbar wie es da oben geschrieben steht. Da fehlt dann noch mindestens ein Kreislauf ...
Dann müsste man sich auch noch einmal hinsetzen und den Wärmebedarf genau nachrechnen.
Weiterhin benötigt man eine ausgeklügelte Steuerung um eine Tempraturschaukelei im Teich zu unterbinden, ein Pufferspeicher ist daher aus meiner Sicht unbedingt erforderlich. Ohne Dämmung des Teiches und einer Abdichtung der Wasseroberfläche zur kalten Außenluft (Abdeckung, Haus, o.ä.) tendiert solch ein 'Solarthermiekonstrukt' eher komplett in Richtung Geld- und Energievernichtung.
Zur Unterstützung einer anderen Heizungslösung wie WP o.ä. wäre das aber evtl. denkbar, wenn es in Richtung Pufferspeicher gesehen eine Lösung für den Sommer gibt und der Teich wenigstens die minimalsten Dämmungsanforderungen erfüllt.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Turbochris (22. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Carsten,

das mit dem Pufferspeicher hatte ich geschrieben...
Wenn Du danach in einen Heizkreisverteiler gehst kannst Du einfachst den einen Kreis (z.B. Teich) durch zudrehen schließen und den anderen (z.B. Fußbodenheizung) öffnen.
Wenn Du zuviel Wärme im Sommer hast, schaltet die Zirkulationspumpe zum Kollektor ab. Der wird dann zwar heitß, aber das ist für das Wärmemedium egal. Dann hast Du halt einfach einen Wärmeüberschuss. Du könntest dann immer noch einen dritten Kreis anlegen und das Planschbecken Deiner Kinder/Enkel damit heizen...
Wenn Du natürlich einen kleinen Teich und eine riesige Anlage hast, solltest Du das Ganze schon steuern. Aber hier könnte man schon eine einfache Zeitschaltuhr an der Umwälzpumpe betreiben, die dann die Wärme aus dem Speicher z.B. nur nachts abgibt...
Egal bei welcher Heizmethode bleibt die Abkühlung des Teiches gleich und ich muss mir Möglichkeiten zur Dämmung überlegen.

Wenn sich jemand eine Wärmepumpe überlegt, sollte er sich nicht die Jahres-COP-Werte anschauen sondern die, die zur Heizzeit. Im Winter gehen die ganz schön runter...

Hier findet ihr mal ein Diagramm dazu:

- defekter Link entfernt -

Und das ist eine Wärmepumpe, die zur Wohnhausbeheizung gedacht ist!

Die Pool-Wärmepumpen, die so angeboten werden, kommen normalerweise mit Abstand nicht an diese Leistungswerte ran!

Bei mir müssen die Fische frieren...
... sind aber auch nur Schleien und __ Moderlieschen...

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Aquaga (22. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo René,
> 
> vielleicht findet Gabor den Link zum Unfall, ich weiß nicht mehr wo das stand.
> Es war jedenfalls weit von professionell entfernt.
> ...



Ich glaube das müsste Modern Koi Blog #2844 gewesen sein:





(Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFewTVkS1wA)
Es gibt aber glaube ich auch noch andere Unfallberichte.


----------



## DbSam (22. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Christian,

danke, das ist mir schon klar.
Deswegen hatte ich auch geschrieben:


DbSam schrieb:


> Da fehlt dann noch mindestens ein Kreislauf ...


Und es muss auch klar sein, dass wir hier von einem Pufferspeicher reden. Bitte nicht mit den 'normalen' Warmwasserspeichern verwechseln.

Aber wir müssen eigentlich wieder zurück zum Thema, das heißt hier "Photovoltaik" - und da sind wir momentan meilenweit davon entfernt.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
@Aquaga Nein, den Bericht meinte ich nicht.
Da gab es einen mit Fotos ...


----------



## Ippo (23. Nov. 2019)

Um aufs Thema wieder zukommen?



Zacky schrieb:


> Was brauche ich? - mind. 5-6 kwh/Tag auf 24/7 betrachtet



Was für Verbraucher hast du ?

Technische Daten der Verbraucher?( W/h , Spannung, )

Was läuft alles gleichzeitig?

Das ganze Jahr über oder nur von Mai bis September?

Hast du eine Wetterstation wo man die Sonnenstunden ablesen kann mit denn Daten von 2018 und 2017?
Wie genau ist der?

Mfg Ippo


----------



## Zacky (23. Nov. 2019)

Ippo schrieb:


> Was für Verbraucher hast du ?


In erster Linie sind die angedachten 5-6 kwh/Tag auf die gesamte Teichtechnik ausgelegt. So rein theoretisch hätte es mir gereicht, genau diesen Strombedarf über eine PV-Anlage abzudecken. Bei 24/7 bedürfte es natürlich einer Batterie, was jedoch bei Schlechtwetter wiederum schwierig wird.



Ippo schrieb:


> Technische Daten der Verbraucher?( W/h , Spannung, )


In Summe ca. 200-300 Watt/h, 230 V.



Ippo schrieb:


> Was läuft alles gleichzeitig?


...wie schon geschrieben, bezogen sich meine Gedanken auf die Teichtechnik, die 24/7 läuft. aktuell 6 kleine-mittlere Luftpumpen



Ippo schrieb:


> Das ganze Jahr über oder nur von Mai bis September?


...das ganze Jahr, wäre ein Traum. Realistisch ist das aber wohl nicht, wenn man den Kosten-/Nutzenaufwand betrachtet.



Ippo schrieb:


> Hast du eine Wetterstation wo man die Sonnenstunden ablesen kann mit denn Daten von 2018 und 2017?


nein


----------



## Ippo (23. Nov. 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> ...das ganze Jahr, wäre ein Traum. Realistisch ist das aber wohl nicht, wenn man den Kosten-/Nutzenaufwand betrachtet.


Nur mit Solar nicht. Aber mit Mix ja.
Wie sieht es bei dir mit Wind aus?
Gibt's um dein Haus ein Baum der höher ist als dein Haus .
Sind die Häuser um deines höher?
Wie hoch ist dein Haus?
In SH brauchst man für ein Windrad bis 10 Meter keine Anmeldung 
(Baugenehmigung).
Windrad mit 1000 Watt bei 12 V  mit Regler für ca. 300€



Zacky schrieb:


> In Summe ca. 200-300 Watt/h, 230 V.
> 
> ...wie schon geschrieben, bezogen sich meine Gedanken auf die Teichtechnik, die 24/7 läuft. aktuell 6 kleine-mittlere Luftpumpen



Also  hast du 300 Watt x 24 Stunden = 7,2 kW pro Tag. Mit 10% Verlust bist du bei 8kw pro Tag. 10% Verlustleistung ist schon schwer zu erreichen.

Da muss man schon tief in die Tasche greifen.
Regelungstechnik mit 230V mit Solar Modulen 230V ist teuer.
Also bleibt nur 12V . Das Problem ist der Umwandler. Man braucht ein rein Sinuswandler viele billige Module sind das aber gar nicht die bei 321 Angeboten werden.
Da geht aber die meiste Energie flöten.

Zu den Batterien :
Lithium-Ionen Batterien haben schlechte Ladeeffizienz die ist so bei max. 78% . Das war der beste Wert den ich vor 3 Jahr gefunden habe.
Bei schnellen laden singt der Wert rapide ab.
Zu dem könntest du später Probleme bekommen bei der Entsorgung.
Siehe Mal hier:
https://tirol.orf.at/stories/3021270/?utm_source=pocket-newtab

Bleiakku:
- kann man nur bis 30% entladen. Ohne das die kaputt gehen.
- mit Reglern wird man beworfen gibt's ohne Ende.
- wichtig ist das die zyklenfest ist.
- Ladeeffizienz ist so bei 98% auch hier bei Schnellladen sinkt die Effizienz.

Ich würde die eine "Inselschalung" vorschlagen. 
Sprich wenn deine Batterien leer sind. Werden die abgeschaltet. Dann läuft die Anlage über das Netz. Da kann man gut ein Zähler reinsetzen. Um zu kucken wie viel  Strom man aus dem Netz braucht. Zudem muss man keine Angst haben wenn die Batterie leer ist.

Mfg Ippo


----------



## Zacky (23. Nov. 2019)

Ippo schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei dir mit Wind aus?


Kommt meist aus westlicher Richtung.



Ippo schrieb:


> Gibt's um dein Haus ein Baum der höher ist als dein Haus .


Ja, diverse Kiefern in 30-40 m Entfernung.



Ippo schrieb:


> Sind die Häuser um deines höher?


Nein, sind alle etwa gleich hoch.



Ippo schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist dein Haus?


Gute Frage. Firsthöhe etwa 9 m oder so.


----------



## mitch (23. Nov. 2019)

Ippo schrieb:


> Zu den Batterien :
> Lithium-Ionen Batterien haben schlechte Ladeeffizienz die ist so bei max. 78% . Das war der beste Wert den ich vor 3 Jahr gefunden habe.



schau doch mal bitte das an: https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...rkungsgrade-von-ausgewaehlten-stromspeichern/



Ippo schrieb:


> Also bleibt nur 12V .


da brauchst du dann aber sehr dicke Kabel - und die gibt es auch nicht für lau
besser man wählt die Systemspannung höher z.B. 24V oder gleich 48V


----------



## Ippo (23. Nov. 2019)

mitch schrieb:


> schau doch mal bitte das an: https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...rkungsgrade-von-ausgewaehlten-stromspeichern/


 
  Ich werde alt und tüttlich.



mitch schrieb:


> da brauchst du dann aber sehr dicke Kabel - und die gibt es auch nicht für lau
> besser man wählt die Systemspannung höher z.B. 24V oder gleich 48V



Nur die Regel sind teurer und man braucht mehr Zellen bei gleicher kaperzität.

Beispiel :
Wenn man __ Blei-Gel Batterien nimmt. Kriegt relativ einfach.
12v 200Ah 1 Batterie
24v 200Ah 2 Batterien
48V 200Ah 4 Batterien
Kabel muss man nur einmal anschaffen.


----------



## Patrick K (5. Feb. 2020)

Hi Zacky, geht es hier weiter oder hast das 

ganze verworfen, gerade als Koiteich Besitzer ist das ein interessantes Thema, würde mich auch interessieren 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (6. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Patrick.

Wir haben das noch nicht verworfen, aber auch noch keine abschließende Entscheidung getroffen. Aktuell tendieren wir dazu, ein oder zwei kleine 600-800 W Anlagen als anschlussfertige Lösung zu nehmen und den erzeugten Strom dann gleich direkt im täglichen Betrieb mit zu nutzen. Die kleinen Anlagen sind in der Anschaffung nicht ganz so teuer und amortisieren sich rechnerisch auch mit weniger Effizienz deutlich schneller, als große Anlagen mit Akku. Wir haben auch nicht die 100% perfekte Ausrichtung der späteren Dachflächen, so dass wir schon Abstriche machen müssen und entsprechend berücksichtigen, das damit einhergehende Investitionen auch noch Sinn machen. Es wird noch eine Weile dauern, weil wir dazu das eine oder andere Dach noch erneuert und angepasst werden muss.

Anfragen und Angebote bei PV-Anlagen-Herstellern/-lieferanten führten leider zu nichts. Auf meine eigentliche Fragestellung und Anfrage zu einem Angebot wurde nie richtig geantwortet. Es gab stets nur Standardangebote von großen Anlagen für die gesamte Hausversorgung mit Batterie und Co, was wir so gar nicht wollten.


----------



## Patrick K (6. Feb. 2020)

Hi Zacky,  ich denke auch, eine Balkon Anlage die sich nach, drei, vier Jahren bezahlt macht ist für unsere Zwecke geeigneter. Eine 4-5 kW Anlage für den Eigenverbrauch, zB. für eine Wärmepumenheizung, auch mit dazu gehörige Koiteichbodenheizung natürlich, 
würde ich noch akzeptieren. Ein Dach voll Panelen kann ich aus Erfahrung einiger meiner Freunden nicht empfehlen,  der eine beschwerte sich, das die Leistung die errechnet wurde kaum erreicht werde und wenn dann doch mal was raus kam, er MwSt. auf den selbst erzeugten Strom zahlen musste. Bei einem anderen (mehrere hundert  Qm Panelen) war andauernt irgend welche Gleichrichter  defekt. Kosten- Nutzen kann wenn man Pech hat sehr negativ ausfallen. Was auch des öfteren schon in den Medien war ist die Brandgefahr, naja ich denke, die ist nicht sehr hoch  aber sie ist da.....
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Feb. 2020)

Patrick K schrieb:


> in den Medien war ist die Brandgefahr, naja ich denke, die ist nicht sehr hoch aber sie ist da.....


Die Versicherer sehen es auf alle Fälle so !


----------



## ralph_hh (7. Feb. 2020)

Die Brandgefahr mag man in den Griff bekommen, die Versicherer sehen vor allem kritisch, dass die Feuerwehr dann angeblich gerne mal untätig zusieht, weil mit Wasser löschen an stromführenden Teilen nicht so viel Spaß macht.


----------



## Patrick K (7. Feb. 2020)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> weil mit Wasser löschen an stromführenden Teilen nicht so viel Spaß macht.



 Versteh ich gar nicht....


----------



## Zacky (7. Feb. 2020)

Gedanklich bin ich der Meinung, dass - wenn es denn auf oder in meinem Haus brennt - sehr wahrscheinlich es zu einem Kurzschluss kommen müsste, so dass die Hauptsicherungen doch eh kommen müssten. Damit wäre doch rein theoretisch die Stromversorgung eh unterbrochen. Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler? Was mir auch noch im Kopf geblieben ist, von dem ein oder anderen Gespräch mit den PV-Vertretern, ist, dass es für solche großen Anlagen auch einen außenliegenden Notausschalter für die Fw gäbe, welcher das gesamte System abschalten lässt.


----------



## troll20 (7. Feb. 2020)

Jup Zacky so sind meine Informationen auch.
Und dan  hat mir Grisu geflüstert das es auch spezielle Löschmittel für elektrische Anlagen gibt. Was war das nur Pulver, CO2, oder doch Hallon


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Feb. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Jup Zacky so sind meine Informationen auch.


Nie im Leben ,
Sollte im Dachstuhl ein Brand ausbrechen , dann gibt es auch bei den dazu gehörigen Stromkreisen einen Kurzschluss .
Ja ! Aber die anderen Stromkreise in den anderen Etagen laufen weiter ! Da nun aber das Löschwasser die Angewohnheit hat auch der Schwerkraft zu folgen .....
Man kann das beissen ! 
Ja es gibt auch Löschmittel für " Strombrände" nur ... Sicherheitsbedingungen im Umgang der kleinste Fehler und es  beisst !


troll20 schrieb:


> spezielle Löschmittel für elektrische Anlagen


Sprengstoff geht , raubt den Sauerstoff ........ Man so können auch Häuser __ fliegen ! 
PS : wer es nicht schon weiß .......IRONIE   ist auch bei ! 
Ick schließe G&G aus ! Geschwafel halt !


----------



## Sternie (7. Feb. 2020)

Brände sind vor allem bei den sogenannten In-Dach-Anlagen aufgetreten. Dort war dann das Problem, daß die entstehende Wärem nicht abgeführt werden konnte und durch mangelnde Isolierung zum Dachstuhl hin dieser in Brand geraten ist.
Bei den Aufdach-Anlagen ist die Kühlung durch die Thermik auf der Rückseite immer ausreichend gegeben. Da könte höchstens ein Kurzschluß zu einem Brand führen, der dann aber auch erst einmal die Dacheindeckung durchdringen müsste.


----------



## Patrick K (8. Feb. 2020)

Zacky schrieb:


> es zu einem Kurzschluss kommen müsste, so dass die Hauptsicherungen doch eh kommen müssten



 Morsche Zacky, nach meiner leidlichen Kurzschluss Erfahrungen , die ich bis jetzt alle überleben durfte,  lösen meist nur 2 von 3 Haupsicherungen aus, ein gewisses Rest Risiko  wäre dann da schon noch vorhanden , aber egal wenn die Feuerwehr eh mit co2 löscht  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## troll20 (8. Feb. 2020)

So nun gestern Abend ein Fläschchen selbst gemachten ausgebudelt und die Herren von der FW interviewt. 
Ergebnis: alles Schwachsinn da sie wenn bei einem Dachbrand nicht im Feuer stehen sondern etliche Meter entfernt und somit auch auf Grund ihrer Ausrüstung nix passiert. 
Im übrigen brennen auch Häuser ohne Solarzellen auf oder im Dach und da kommt auch nicht erst der Versorger um das Haus vom Stromnetz zu kappen 
Die Sicherungen der Stromkreise welche nass werden __ fliegen raus und gut ist.
Glaube deswegen wurden auch solche FI dinges für alle Stromkreise eingeführt und nicht nur wie früher für Bad und Küche.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Feb. 2020)

Patrick K schrieb:


> gewisses Rest Risiko


Das reicht dem Versicherer um sein erhöhtes Risiko mit einer höheren Prämie abzudecken !


Patrick K schrieb:


> Feuerwehr eh mit co2 löscht


Das ,glaube ich , wird so nix da die meisten Häuser im Freien stehen !--- Pulver , Schaum etc nur Spannungsfrei ! Selbst das ist schwierig !Hier !


----------



## troll20 (8. Feb. 2020)

Tja Andre, was machen wir nun.
Da rein rechtlich keine Person vorsätzlich gefärdet werden darf, sprich ein Elektriker nicht an die Brandstelle darf und bei Gefahr im Verzug gefährdete Personen zu evakuieren sind, lassen wir ab sofort alle Häuser kontrolliert abbrennen.  Oder folgen wir deinem Ratschlag bzw dem von Wiki und schicken erst einmal ein paar kurze rein die Prüfen ob nix elektrisches mehr funktioniert und die Feuerwehr gefährdet.


----------



## Tuppertasse (8. Feb. 2020)

Zacky schrieb:


> Gedanklich bin ich der Meinung, dass - wenn es denn auf oder in meinem Haus brennt - sehr wahrscheinlich es zu einem Kurzschluss kommen müsste, so dass die Hauptsicherungen doch eh kommen müssten. Damit wäre doch rein theoretisch die Stromversorgung eh unterbrochen. Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler? Was mir auch noch im Kopf geblieben ist, von dem ein oder anderen Gespräch mit den PV-Vertretern, ist, dass es für solche großen Anlagen auch einen außenliegenden Notausschalter für die Fw gäbe, welcher das gesamte System abschalten lässt.



Sowas habe ich super einfach bei mir gelöst. Und zwar kommt ein zertifizierter Brandschutzschalter direkt oben an die Panels hin. 
Das erste was die feuerwehr macht in Falles des Falles ist Strom zum Haus kappen und schwups kommt nix mehr von oben an Gleichstrom runter.
Ist so auch mit meiner hiesigen Feuerwehr besprochen sowie der Versicherung.

Und ich kann nur sagen, dass sich eine PV Anlage super lohnt....die kostet mich momentan nichts, denn das was ich einspare und was ich dafür bezahle (zB KfW) hält sich ungefähr die Waage! 
Ich denk jetzt sogar an eine Nachrüstung Akku-Speicher nach !
Habe 7,1 kWp


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Feb. 2020)

*zu treffende Maßnahmen*

Elektrofachkraft *nachalarmieren*; Spannungsfreiheit muss messtechnisch festgestellt werden!
*nachalarmieren ! Heißt doch ein Crisou vom Fach !
Aber egal , es gibt ein Einsatzleiter der die Vorgehensweise bestimmt ! 
Kontrolliertes Abbrennen des Dachstuhls und den Rest gut wässern ! So haben wir wenigstens einen Totalsachschaden !*


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Feb. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> zertifizierter Brandschutzschalter


So schaltest du die Anlage ab ! Richtig ! Ist auch seit 2006 Pflicht ! 
Nur beachte , die Stromspeicher ( Akkus) beissen trotzdem !


----------



## Tuppertasse (8. Feb. 2020)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Nur beachte , die Stromspeicher ( Akkus) beissen trotzdem !



Ja ich weiss, deswegen habe ich ja u.a. auch noch keinen Speicher, da ich nciht weiss wie ich das löse. Ausserdem sind die doch noch recht teuer zumindest die, die ich habe möchte.


----------



## Tuppertasse (8. Feb. 2020)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Ist auch seit 2006 Pflicht !



Das wurde mir übrigens so nicht bestätigt, das es PFLICHT ist sondern "nur" empfehelnswert. Und ich kenne gaaaaaaaanz viele Anlagen die keinen solchen Schalter haben.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Feb. 2020)

Für mich zum Abschluss ,
Es gibt ja verschiedene Anlagen und Auslegungen somit auch verschiedene Vorschriften !
Für mich hat jeder Fortschritt seinen Preis !
Wer noch so einiges lesen möchte ,
https://photovoltaikbuero.de/pv-know-how-blog/normen-fuer-den-bau-von-photovoltaikanlagen/
https://www.vdi-nachrichten.com/technik/risiko-solarspeicher-einfamilienhaeuser-werden-brennen/
https://photovoltaikbuero.de/pv-know-how-blog/normen-fuer-den-bau-von-photovoltaikanlagen/

Ob nun Vorschrift oder nicht , jeder einer GEFAHRENABWEHR Behörde wird es DANKEN !
*Ein Hinweis Schild ! Ein Trennschalter ! Kabel an der Fassade !( Oder im abgetrennten Schacht - Promat)*


----------



## Zacky (8. Feb. 2021)

Das Thema ist bei mir immer noch nicht vom Tisch, jedoch strebe ich mittlerweile nur noch den Aufbau einer kleinen PV-Anlage an. Im letzten Jahr habe ich mein Carportdach erneuert, mit etwas Neigung versehen und beabsichtige nun dort eine Mini-PV-Anlage aufzubringen, welche nur die 600 W-Grenze erreicht. Habe mich damit immer wieder ein wenig beschäftigt und auch an einer Infoveranstaltung einer entsprechenden Gesellschaft aus unserer Region teilgenommen. Hier konnten weitere Fragen geklärt werden, so dass ich das in diesem Jahr auf der to-do-Liste zu stehen haben.
Es wird eine ganz einfache Anlage mit 3-4 monokristallinen Modulen a' 250-300 Watt (Maximalleistung) und einem passenden Wechselrichter. Die Anzahl ergibt sich auf Grund meiner Ausrichtung 248° SO bei gerade mal 10° Dachneigung. Das Ganze dann über eine passende Einspeisesteckdose in mein Hausnetz gespeist, um so lediglich die Grundlast des Tages zu decken. Es wird keine Speichermöglichkeit eingeplant.

Mir ist bewusst, dass der Ertrag einer solchen Anlage nicht besonders hoch und wahrscheinlich im Gesamten auch wenig effizient scheint, aber ich bin motiviert und hoffnungsvoll. Für eine große Anlage bis hin zur Autarkie habe ich nicht die richtigen Flächen, die den Kostenaufwand dann rechtfertigen würden.

Wenn Interesse besteht, werde ich später in diesem oder nächsten Jahr, über Erfolg oder Misserfolg berichten.

Es gibt hier doch sicherlich noch den Einen oder Anderen, der solch eine Mini-Anlage betreibt und ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich dieser Jemand mal per PN bei mir melden könnte, um auf diesem Weg noch die eine oder andere Frage zu klären. Danke euch.


----------



## Tuppertasse (8. Feb. 2021)

Hi @Zacky !

Interessante Sache!

Aber lass mich mal eine Frage stellen:
Warum meinst du oder hat man dir von einer PV Anlage abgeraten?

Mir hat man das gleiche gesagt es sei völliger Quatsch da ich ja ein vierseitiges Dach habe und die Flächen viel zu klein sind.
Davor nach Süden ausgerichtet ist meine Garage auch da sagte man mir das es Quatsch ist auch wegen Verschattung durch das Nachbarhaus!

Am Ende habe ich eine Firma gefunden die vernünftig beraten hat und die richtige Software hat die mal locker 30.000€ kostet!

Es wurde eine 7.1 kWP Anlage installiert und ich bereue NICHTS!
Im Gegenteil denn Ersparnis plus Einspeisevergütung lässt die Anlage von slleine bezahlen !!!

Bester Invest ever !


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_odo (8. Feb. 2021)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Hi @Zacky !
> 
> Interessante Sache!
> 
> ...


Hi Tupper,
Wann hast du denn deine Anlage installieren lassen?
Grüße Christian


----------



## Tuppertasse (8. Feb. 2021)

der_odo schrieb:


> Hi Tupper,
> Wann hast du denn deine Anlage installieren lassen?
> Grüße Christian



Weiss ich nicht mehr genau aber müsste August 2016 oder 2017 gewesen sein


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_odo (8. Feb. 2021)

Okay, stozer Preis, aber vor ein paar Jahren waren a) die Module noch teurer und b) die Optimizer gerade frisch auf dem Markt und extrem teuer.
Dann wurde sicherlich eine Regelung eingebaut, bei der bei Beschattung die schwächeren Module abgeschaltet werden, ist ne feine Sache und erhöht den Gesamtwirkungsgrad der Anlage.
Habe durch einen 3. __ Giebel auf der Südseite und habe auch diese Optimizer einbauen lassen wegen Teilbeschattung.


----------



## Tuppertasse (8. Feb. 2021)

Was genau weiss ich nicht was da gemacht wurde!
Habe auch andere Module diese Dünnschichtmodule. Die bringen sogar selbst bei Bewölkung ein paar hundert Watt!
Echt gut!
Ich meine es sind 4 oder 5 Strings die da wie auch immer verbunden wurden.
Kostal Piko WR der auch bereits vorgebaut für Speicher ist.

Alles in Allem war das nicht so teuer. Ich meine mich an ca 2000€ pro kWP zu erinnern 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_odo (8. Feb. 2021)

Meine Anlage ist noch ganz frisch und durch das Schiet Wetter wenig Erfahrungswerte.
Aber wenn mal die Sonne rauskommt, dann produziert die schon ordentlich, obwohl die Sonne noch sehr tief steht...


----------



## Tuppertasse (8. Feb. 2021)

der_odo schrieb:


> Meine Anlage ist noch ganz frisch und durch das Schiet Wetter wenig Erfahrungswerte.
> Aber wenn mal die Sonne rauskommt, dann produziert die schon ordentlich, obwohl die Sonne noch sehr tief steht...



Ja hört sich doch gut an!
Meine Panels sind auch voller Schnee :-(
Aber das wird schon!
Wie wertest du deine Daten aus? Ich habe einen Solarlog


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_odo (8. Feb. 2021)

Bei mir wurde zwischen Zähler und Einspeisung der Sunny home manager 2.0 installiert. Per App und internet einsehbar.


----------



## samorai (8. Feb. 2021)

der_odo schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde zwischen Zähler und Einspeisung der Sunny home manager 2.0 installiert. Per App und internet einsehbar.



Warum soll man für solch ein TEIL über 300 Euro mehr ausgeben? ....Aus der Ferne kannst du eh nichts richten oder beeinflussen , das ist nur Spielerei.
Der Einspeisungszähler ist mit bei, ein Blick und ich weiß was passiert ist oder nicht.

Da würde mich eher eine Reinigung der Platten oder anti Haftbeschichtung interessieren, wie steht es denn damit?
Schließlich gibt es von dreckiger Luft genug oder auch wie jetzt Schnee.


----------



## troll20 (8. Feb. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Schließlich gibt es auch wie jetzt Schnee


Wäre da nicht eine Elektro- Heizung zu empfehlen


----------



## samorai (8. Feb. 2021)

Macht eine E-Heizung auch den Straßendreck sauber? 

Ich habe mehr an den __ Lotus Effekt gedacht oder so was ähnliches. Nano Beschichtung zum Beispiel.


----------



## troll20 (8. Feb. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Macht eine E-Heizung auch den Straßendreck sauber?
> 
> Ich habe mehr an den __ Lotus Effekt gedacht oder so was ähnliches. Nano Beschichtung zum Beispiel.


Das Zeugs gibt es doch für einen 5€ Schein im 99Cent laden hintergeworfen, wenn du ein Paket Taugnixklammern kaufst


----------



## samorai (8. Feb. 2021)

Mag sein aber jeder Film auf den PV- Platten sorgt auch wiederum zu Lichteinbussen oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## mitch (8. Feb. 2021)

die Nano Beschichtung sollte eigentlich dafür sorgen das der "lichtundurchlässige" Dreck von der Platte rutscht.
Ich denke mal das die Beschichtung das Kraut ned fett macht.


----------



## der_odo (9. Feb. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Warum soll man für solch ein TEIL über 300 Euro mehr ausgeben? ....Aus der Ferne kannst du eh nichts richten oder beeinflussen , das ist nur Spielerei.
> Der Einspeisungszähler ist mit bei, ein Blick und ich weiß was passiert ist oder nicht.
> 
> Da würde mich eher eine Reinigung der Platten oder anti Haftbeschichtung interessieren, wie steht es denn damit?
> Schließlich gibt es von dreckiger Luft genug oder auch wie jetzt Schnee.


Moin,
Der home manager ist ja nicht nur ein Anzeigegerät, sondern, wie der Name schon sagt, ein home manager.
Z.B. musste man früher eine Begrenzung einbauen, wegen der 70/30% Regel für Einspeisung. Wer sich so einen Schwachsinn einfallen lassen hat....
Zudem kann ich mir bei Stromausfall eine Warnung zusenden lassen, oder bei Überstromerzeugung eine Steckdose freischalten (Wärmepumpe für den Teich,...)
Neue Haushaltsgeräte kommunizieren mit dem Manager und schalten sich ebenfalls nur bei Überstrom ein, macht automatisch eine Stromauswertung mit Erzeugung, Verbrauch sowie Einspeisung und, und  und,...
Da kann mein Smartphone weniger, hat aber mehr gekostet.


----------



## der_odo (9. Feb. 2021)

mitch schrieb:


> die Nano Beschichtung sollte eigentlich dafür sorgen das der "lichtundurchlässige" Dreck von der Platte rutscht.
> Ich denke mal das die Beschichtung das Kraut ned fett macht.


Die heutigen Platten sind schon recht gut, da muss schon lange Schnee fallen, bis der liegen bleibt.
Bei den 1. Sonnenstrahlen wird an den nicht bedeckten Stellen Strom erzeugt, die Teile erwärmen sich, und der Schnee rutscht mit der Zeit in ein paar Stunden komplett runter.

Aber dafür braucht man erstmal Sonne und die ist hier zur Zeit sehr rar


----------



## Tuppertasse (9. Feb. 2021)

der_odo schrieb:


> Die heutigen Platten sind schon recht gut, da muss schon lange Schnee fallen, bis der liegen bleibt.
> Bei den 1. Sonnenstrahlen wird an den nicht bedeckten Stellen Strom erzeugt, die Teile erwärmen sich, und der Schnee rutscht mit der Zeit in ein paar Stunden komplett runter.
> 
> Aber dafür braucht man erstmal Sonne und die ist hier zur Zeit sehr rar



Tjo Leider sind meine Platten voll mit Schnee zur zeit bei dem Schneesturm :-(
Da muss die Sonne helfen  um das zu schmelzen. Sobald ein Panel was produziert unterstützt es durch Wärmeentwicklung die Schmelze !

Auf die Platten sollte man meines Wissens gar nichts drauf machen sprich beschichten, das wäscht der Regen schon ab !

Das war mit Abstand die beste Investition die jemals getätigt wurde.

Wenn ich nicht so viel "Angst" hätte mir selber einen Speicher zu bauen (mit entsprechenden Batterien) dann hätte ich schon längst einen. Aber so gehts auch erstmal


----------



## mitch (9. Feb. 2021)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht so viel "Angst" hätte mir selber einen Speicher zu bauen (mit entsprechenden Batterien) dann hätte ich schon längst einen.



"nur wer wagt gewinnt" 

  

das ist ein 7p14s aus gebrauchten 18650 Zellen (da steckt ca. 1kW an Leistung drinnen ), ein BMS dazu ist sehr anzuraten


----------



## der_odo (9. Feb. 2021)

Also bei mir sind ein paar Lavinen vom Dach gekommen, 80-90% sind schon wieder frei....


----------



## DbSam (9. Feb. 2021)

Bei dem Wetter zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt, so aus der Ferne wären die ersten Gedanken:

Bei einem normalen Dach ohne Solarpanels: schlechte Dämmung, fehlender Schneefang

Bei einem Dach mit Solarpanels: da fehlt trotz allem ein Schneefang



VG Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (9. Feb. 2021)

mitch schrieb:


> "nur wer wagt gewinnt"
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 221581
> 
> das ist ein 7p14s aus gebrauchten 18650 Zellen (da steckt ca. 1kW an Leistung drinnen ), ein BMS dazu ist sehr anzuraten



 nice
Aber wenn dann richtig. Mir schwebt halt sowas vor:
3,2 V 120AH 176Ah Lithium-Eisen Phosphat Zelle lifepo4 batterie solar 24V300AH --> Hier
Das wären 16 Stück … komm ich auf 48 Volt in Reihe und 6,1 kwh Kapazität


----------



## der_odo (9. Feb. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt, so aus der Ferne wären die ersten Gedanken:
> 
> Bei einem normalen Dach ohne Solarpanels: schlechte Dämmung, fehlender Schneefang
> 
> ...


Ach, die paar kg Pulverschnee, die bei jeder Rutsche runter kommen, dienen eher zur Belustigung der Nachbarn, wenn man gerade drunter lang geht...


----------



## Turbo (9. Feb. 2021)

Batterien sind ja schön und gut. Aber nicht überall sinvoll.
Im allgemeinen einfach noch viel zu teuer.
Ca. 20% der Energie geht verloren.
Würde mir den Kauf bei Ali Express etc. gut überlegen.
Da geht es um Sicherheit. Wenn wegen einer popligen No Name Anlage das Haus abbrennt, hast du nichts verdient.
Da finde ich die Salzwasserbatterie genial. Wird nicht warm, nicht brennbar, ungiftig, natürliche Rohstoffe. Aber noch viel zu teuer und drei Mal so gross wie die anderen.
Lg Patrik


----------



## Opa Graskop (10. Feb. 2021)

Moin,

kurz mal meine Werte, aus denen dann jeder seine Schlüsse ziehen kann.
Ich hab ne PV-Anlage seit Juli 2007 auf dem Garagendach.
   
Eckdaten: 14 Module a 180Wp, gesamt 2,52kWp
Ausrichtung direkt Richtung Süden im Winkel von zirka 32 Grad.
Ertrag pro Jahr durchschnittlich 2100Kw.

Ich speise ausschließlich ins Netz ein und bekomme dafür 43 Cent pro Kw.
Der Vertrag läuft über 20 Jahre und die Anlage wurde über 10 Jahre finanziert.
Geld verdienen werde ich damit die letzten 5 Jahre. Gewinn sind dann zirka
1/3 der Investition.

Mir stellt sich dann ab 2027 die Frage wie ich die Anlage nutze.
Energie für den Teich oder für ein E-Auto oder zu wahrscheinlich niedrigeren Konditionen weiter einspeisen?
Ich hätte kein Vertrauen in selbst gebastelte Akkus.
Gekaufte sind mir im Moment zu kostenintensiv.
Mal sehen, was daraus wird.

LG
Silvio


----------



## Turbo (10. Feb. 2021)

Hallo zusammen
Hatte heute geschäftlich einen Termin mit einem Photovoltaik Berater für Grossanlagen.

Sein Fazit zu Batterien:
Sind für Idealisten und Leute welche einen möglichst hohen Grad von Autark sein realisieren möchten.
Die Preise sind noch viel zu hoch. Die Amortisationszeit jenseits von gut und böse. Kaum annähernd amortisiert, müssen sie erneuert werden.

Mein Fazit: Das trifft alles auch auf meine Regenwasseranlage zu. Trotzdem hab ich regelmässig Freude daran. 
In Verbindung mit dem Ersatz von USV Anlagen für Notbeleuchtung oder USV Batterien für Serveranlagen kann es sinnvoll sein passende Batterien und einen  Batteriewechselrichter zur Photovoltaikanlage einzusetzen.
Im Privathaushalt muss man sich nichts vormachen. Rentieren werden die Batterien kaum. Aber dafür haben sie andere Vorteile. Da bringt die Software Lösung zum einbinden der Haustechnik vermutlich mehr.
Zukünftig wird der Strom nur noch teurer. Je nach Region werden Batteriespeicher gefördert oder aber auch nicht.
Da lohnt es sich das ganze etwas zu verfolgen. Da geht momentan sehr viel. Greta lässt grüssen.


----------



## Turbo (10. Feb. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich dann ab 2027 die Frage wie ich die Anlage nutze.
> Energie für den Teich oder für ein E-Auto oder zu wahrscheinlich niedrigeren Konditionen weiter einspeisen?


Salü Silvio
Für das E Auto ist deine Anlage viel zu klein. Entweder massiv aufbauen oder vergessen. Für mich macht die Eigenstrom Verbrauchsoptimierung am meisten Sinn. Auf jede nicht eingekaufte kWh hast du keine Netzgebühren.
Kenne aber eure Zusammensetzung der Strompreise nicht.


----------



## der_odo (11. Feb. 2021)

Moin,
Ich habe eine Speicherbatterie und werde diese noch erweitern, da a) der Speicher bei Sonne nach 3 Stunden voll ist und b) der Speicher mit 7,5kWh nicht für eine Nacht reicht.
Durch den Speicher erreiche ich eine Autarkie von ca 70%, mit den Solarzellen nur ca 30%
Einspeisung bringt keine 9 Cent mehr, da versuche ich so viel wie möglich selbst zu nutzen.
Die Anlage habe ich nach 8 Jahren abbezahlt, spätestens dann merke ich das im Geldbeutel. Ob die tatsächliche Amortisation 3 oder 4 Jahre länger dauert, interessiert mich herzlich wenig.

Da die PV Module so extrem günstig geworden sind und pro Modul 340 kWp erzeugt werden können, kann man ruhig ein paar Euro in den Speicher investieren. Oder man wartet noch einmal 1-2Jahre, dann purzeln die Preise auch bestimmt...


----------



## samorai (11. Feb. 2021)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage und die betrifft die KWp. 
Wie ist denn das Kilowatt Pike zu rechnen?
Pro Stunde oder pro Tag?

Mit Elektronik habe ich nicht viel im Sinn und man hat so seine Schwächen. 
Dafür geht alles andere leicht von der Hand.


----------



## der_odo (11. Feb. 2021)

Der Pike Wert ist das maximale, was die Anlage unter besten Bedingungen schafft.
Optimale Ausrichtung der Module, optimaler Stand der Sonne, optimale Umgebungstemperaturen,....


----------



## Opa Graskop (11. Feb. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage und die betrifft die KWp.
> Wie ist denn das Kilowatt Pike zu rechnen?
> Pro Stunde oder pro Tag?



Als Ergänzung zu Christian:
Pro Stunde


----------



## Turbo (11. Feb. 2021)

Als Beispiel eine 10kWp Anlage auf ca. 60 -80m2 Dachfläche liefert auf der Südseite im Jahr knapp 10'000 kWh Strom. Abhängig von der Topografie. Also Sonnenscheinstunden pro Jahr. Auf der Südseite ist der Ertrag am besten. Ost und West geht so beim Ertrag. Die Nordseite der Dachfläche beim Satteldach bringt es auf ca. 60% der Südseite. Auch die Dachneigung hat Einfluss. Die Verschattung von Dachflächen durch Kamine oder Bäume reduziert den Ertrag. Momentan sind 400 Watt Module erhältlich. Sind aber noch überteuert. 360Watt Module oder etwas schwächer bekommt man relativ preiswert. 
Je mehr Module an x Watt desto mehr kWp auf der Dachfläche.


----------



## samorai (11. Feb. 2021)

der_odo schrieb:


> Optimale Ausrichtung der Module, optimaler Stand



Also ich habe ein Flachdach. 

Da könnte ich den 90° Winkel zur Sonne, welcher lokrativ wäre, zwischen Sommer 25°und Winter ca 45° verstellen.
Zum Beispiel im Zeitraum der Wechsel von Sommerreifen auf Winterreifen bzw von O bis O und wieder zurück?
Dann hätte ich die max. Ausbeute. 
Da ich mit einem Flachdach an keine Richtung gebunden bin, kann man auch von der absoluten südlichen Ausrichtung 10 oder 15° nach Süd Ost und 10 oder 15° nach Süd West die Platten Reihen geteilt stellen.
Macht das überhaupt Sinn?


----------



## Opa Graskop (11. Feb. 2021)

Soweit ich weiß gibts da automatische Geschichten, die die Module mehrmals am Tag nachrichten.
Aber wie sich da Kosten und Nutzen verhalten weiß der Geier...


----------



## Turbo (11. Feb. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Macht das überhaupt Sinn?


Nö....
Lebensdauer der Module 30 Jahre. Lebensdauer Wechselrichter 15 Jahre.
Einmal montieren, überwachen, ab und zu reinigen und sonst vergessen.
Da spielt die Absturzsicherung. Sicherheitsdistanz zu Dachkuppeln und dem Dachrand mit. Lieber das Dach so belegen das noch eine vernünftige Dachkontrolle möglich ist.
Wie alt ist dein Dach?
Lebensdauer Flachdach 25-30Jahre. Ein altes Dach würde ich nicht mehr belegen lassen


----------



## samorai (11. Feb. 2021)

Fachgerechte Ausführung 2005 mit 6 cm Aufdachdaemmung, 2 lagig aufgeschweisst. 
Um das Dach mache ich mir keine Sorgen. 
Alle Naehte sehen top aus.

Also einfach nach Süden ausrichten und fertig!


----------



## Turbo (11. Feb. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Also einfach nach Süden ausrichten und fertig!


Ä... ja..  welcher Winkel etc....  Keine Ahnung.


----------



## samorai (11. Feb. 2021)

Na ja man kann nicht alles alles auf die Waagschale werfen. 

Noch mal zum Pappdach, viel mehr Schatten verlängert die Lebenszeit um einiges.
Die Sonne ist der kaputt Macher.


----------



## Turbo (11. Feb. 2021)

Ist halt immer ein abwägen. Im Web gibt es einige Photovoltaik Rechner. Wenn du die Amortisationszeit hast, kannst das ganze besser abschätzen.


----------



## mitch (12. Feb. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein Flachdach.
> 
> Da könnte ich ...



mal hier nachschauen: JRC Photovoltaic Geographical Information System (PVGIS) - European Commission (europa.eu)

Standort in der karte suchen
Grid Connected oder Off Grid auswählen

Solar radiation database*: PVGIS-SARAH
PV technology*: Crystalline silicon
Installed peak PV power [kWp]*: deine kWp die du haben willst

und dann mal etwas mit den Werten herumspielen


----------



## mitch (12. Feb. 2021)

Vor 2 jahren hab ich mal 3 x 100W platten auf eine im Anstellwinkel (‎slope) veränderbare Halterung (DIY) geschraubt. 
Im Sommer den Winkel auf ca. 30° und im Winter auf ca. 60° verändert - das bringt schon einiges mehr an Ertrag.


----------



## mitch (12. Feb. 2021)

Hi Ron,
da gibt´s was für deine Ecke
Photovoltaik Brandenburg an der Havel » Firmen, Rechner & Angebote (rechnerphotovoltaik.de)


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2021)

Okay und danke @mitch.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (12. Feb. 2021)

Mein Fazit zu PV ist es lohnt sich fast immer.
Ich wohne auf dem 54 Breitengrad und hier geht die Sonne im Nordosten auf und im Nordwesten unter.
Die 6KWp Anlage hat letztes Jahr 6,39MWh Produziert.
Einen Speicher habe ich nicht, obwohl ich aus der Branche komme.
Da es in SH noch keine sehr hohe Förderung für Speicher gibt Lohnt es sich noch nicht.

Hier mal ein Tool für die Belegung des Daches und Wirtschaftlichkeit.
Nein ich arbeitet nicht bei der Firma oben Links oder bin Befreundet/ Verwandt.


----------



## PeBo (12. Feb. 2021)

Gegenwärtig gibt es halt sehr wenig als Einspeisevergütung und es gibt einige bürokratische Hürden um das professionell anzugehen. Auch für dich Ron @samorai würde ich erst mal mit zwei Modulen anfangen. Das würde dann als Balkonkraftwerk durchgehen und lohnt sich wirklich immer. Ich habe ja hier schon mal berichtet. 
Heute beispielsweise war ein recht sonniger Tag. Nachmittags dann etwas leichte Bewölkung:
  

Meine Anlage hat sich nach spätestens 4 Jahren bezahlt gemacht. Ein 300 Wp Modul mit Wechselrichter kostet zur Zeit nur 239 €. Bei mir habe ich auch nur 15° Dachneigung. Auf eine Aufständerung habe ich verzichtet.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Teichfreund77 (12. Feb. 2021)

Auch mal von meiner Anlage die heutige Auswertung.
Die Gerade Kurve oben ist leider die Max grenze des WR, die 2291W sind die Ladung vom Elektro Auto.
Unsere Grundlast der Blauestrich ganz Links ist leider sehr hoch so ca 400-600W.
Das ist der Wert den Ihr mit einer Balkonkraftwerk auffangen könnt.


----------



## Turbo (13. Feb. 2021)

Ist vielleicht auch noch interessant.
Http://www.eigenverbrauchsrechner.ch


----------



## troll20 (13. Feb. 2021)

Moin, 
Ich lese hier immer von Einspeisevergütung, Förderung usw. Im Gegenzug ließt man, dann wieder von Pflicht Selbstständigkeit und Einkommensteuerpflicht usw.

Aber was ist an dem ganzen dran.
Und vor allem muss ich das überhaupt.
Was ist wenn ich mir sowas aus dem Sparschwein aufs Dach knallen lasse. Dafür dann alle Leistungen nach dem Stromzähler auf die Photovoltaik hänge und nichts einspeise.
Darf man das? Okay gut, wenn es mal eng wird sitzt man ohne Strom da. Nicht wirklich prikelnd im Winter.....
Aber ist das möglich und muss ich dann trotzdem irgend etwas an wen auch immer zahlen?
Weil nur dann ist das für mich eine sinnvolle Lösung, alles andere ist nur linke Tasche, rechte Tasche.


----------



## koile (13. Feb. 2021)

Moin, @troll20 
Ja,das ist korrekt, mit einer Photovoltaik Anlage auf dem Dach, wirst Du als Selbstständig geführt. 
Bekommst für die Anlage eine eigene Steuernummer, und bist somit Einkommensteuer pflichtig. 
Das Problem bei der ganzen Sache, um alles Richtig zu machen,brauchst Du einen Steuerberater. 
Also erst einmal Abwegen, was an folgen Kosten auf Dich zukommen.
Meine Anlage hat 11,4 kwp


----------



## Turbo (13. Feb. 2021)

Salü


troll20 schrieb:


> Aber ist das möglich und muss ich dann trotzdem irgend etwas an wen auch immer zahlen?


Möglich ja... Aber nicht so einfach. Da brauchst du Kurzzeitspeicher und Langzeitspeicher.
Mit Vorteil noch das passende Haus dazu.
Das wäre ein gangbarer Weg dazu. 
https://www.homepowersolutions.de/produkt


----------



## Zacky (13. Feb. 2021)

Hallo.

In anderen Socialmediabereichen habe ich etwas von einer 70/30 Regel gelesen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hatte, hieß es da immer 70% Eigenbedarfsdeckung und 30% Einspeiseverpflichtung. Ist das so richtig?


----------



## Zacky (13. Feb. 2021)

Hallo @Teichfreund77.



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Unsere Grundlast der Blauestrich ganz Links ist leider sehr hoch so ca 400-600W.
> Das ist der Wert den Ihr mit einer Balkonkraftwerk auffangen könnt.



Das haben wir bei uns auch in etwa. Ich glaube wir lagen bei ca. 530 W. Daher haben wir uns für die einfachere und nicht ganz so kostenintensive Variante der Balkonkraftwerke / 600 W Mini-PV-Anlage entschieden. Uns ist bewusst, dass die Grundlast natürlich auch nur bei entsprechender Sonneneinstrahlung am Tage abgedeckt werden kann. Da ich auch davon ausgehe, dass ich nur wenige Stunden am Tag im Jahr die 100% mit einer einfach ausgelegten Anlage bzw. die 100% eines Modules erreiche, würde ich gerne mehrere Module einsetzen, um die maximal nutzbare Leistung von 600 W zu erzielen. Da ergibt sich für mich folgende Frage: Spricht grundsätzlich was dagegen oder kann man das machen bzw. kann ich mehrere Anlagen einsetzen, wenn ich die Gesamtsumme der "freien" 600 W Erzeugnisleistung nicht überschreite? Die Grenzleistung / Einspeiseleistung in Haus-eigene Stromnetz wird doch durch den Wechselrichter begrenzt, oder!?


----------



## Turbo (13. Feb. 2021)

https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de...nnstoffzelle-wasserstoff-auslieferung-europa/
Rene, @troll20  Mit Photovoltaik in Verbindung mit  Brennstoffzellen wird in den nächsten Jahren noch viel passieren.


----------



## PeBo (13. Feb. 2021)

Zacky schrieb:


> Da ergibt sich für mich folgende Frage: Spricht grundsätzlich was dagegen oder kann man das machen bzw. kann ich mehrere Anlagen einsetzen, wenn ich die Gesamtsumme der "freien" 600 W Erzeugnisleistung nicht überschreite?



Ich habe gerade mal nachgesehen, selbst laut VDE darf man auch mehr als 600 Watt erzeugen:
https://www.vde.com/de/fnn/arbeitsgebiete/tar/tar-niederspannung/erzeugungsanlagen-steckdose

Gruß Peter

PS: Ich freue mich auch schon über weniger Leistung, die ich nicht bezahlen muss:


----------



## der_odo (13. Feb. 2021)

Unter 10kWp muss man kein Gewerbe oder ähnliches anmelden.
Man bekommt zwar eine neue Steuernummer, aber der Aufwand in der Steuererklärung ist auch nicht all zu schwer. Entweder beim Steuerberater fragen was man machen muss, im Netz erkundigen und einfach abschicken.
Wenn etwas fehlen sollte oder falsch ist, wird sich das Amt sich schon melden


----------



## meinereiner (13. Feb. 2021)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr auch ein 'Balkon'-Anlage zugelegt.
Und da vorher etwas recherchiert.
Das ist alles etwas 'zwielichtig'. Je nachdem wen man fragt gibt es da unterschiedliche Aussagen bzw. Interpretationen.
Die Stromindustrie scheint sich da ja etwas zu wehren.

Also es scheint da eine 600 Watt Grenze zu geben. So wie ich das verstanden habe, bzw. der Verkäufer der Anlage mir geschrieben hat,
wird bei der Anlage der Strom durch den Wechselrichter begrenzt. Da gibt es eine Einstellung dazu.
Südausrichtung ist da eigentlich das Ideale. Allerdings ist auch am Morgen oder am Abend die Erzeugung relativ gering.
Wieviel der Gewinn bei idealer Südausrichtung gegenüber einer Ausrichtung eher nach Osten oder eher nach Westen ist weiß ich nicht.
Ich nehme aber an, dass es dafür entsprechende Rechner (im Internet) gibt, die einem das berechnen können.
So wie ich das dann verstehe, könnte man Solarmodule koppeln, Also welche mit Westausrichtung und welche mit Ostausrichtung um eine gleichmäßigere
Stromerzeugung über den Tag hinweg zu haben.

Ob es z.B. eine Anzeige/Anmeldepflicht beim Stromversorger tatsächlich gibt ist auch umstritten. Der eine sagt ja, der andere nein.
Worauf man aber achten sollte: Der Stromzähler sollte eine Rücklaufsperre haben. Also die alten Ferrariszähler haben das im allgemeinen nicht.
Sonst kann der Stromversorger einem eventuell an den Karren fahren.
Allerdings habe ich gelesen, dass es in dem Fall bei dem der eigene Stromverbrauch eine gewisse Grenze überschreitet,
der Stromversorger keine Chance hat einen zu belangen.
Auch ob man 
Also man sieht, das ganze ist zum Teil etwas verwirrend (möglicherweise mit Absicht?)

Photovoltaikmodule werden in der Regel hintereinander geschaltet (bis zu einer gewissen Anzahl). 
Dabei muss man aber beachten, dass da nicht ein Modul dabei ist, welches einer Abschattung unterliegt.
Dass begrenzt meines Wissens die Leistung der ganzen Reihenschaltung. Für diesen Fall gibt es aber elektronische Bauteile,
die man dann einbauen kann, um das Problem zu umgehen.

Bei dem Aufbau einer Inselanlage, bei der man nichts in das normale Stromnetz einspeisen kann (und will),
braucht man praktischerweise einen Speicher. In diesem Fall ist man von dem ganzen Gedöns mit der Steuer bezüglich Gewerbe etc. befreit.
So viel ich weiß gibt es da aber eine Grenze, und wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, geht es da tatsächlich um die Peak-Leistung der verbauten Module,
und nicht um das was ich tatsächlich an Strom erzeuge.
Für den Aufbau so einer Inselanlage gibt es Wechselrichter die entweder als Einzelphasensystem oder gekoppelt auch als Dreiphasensystem aufgebaut werden können.
Mit Anschlüssen für eine Batterieanlage, sowie einen Anschluss an das Stromnetz (falls mal nicht genug Sonne scheint), oder an einen Generator.

Bei meiner Recherche letztes Jahr hab ich einiges im Internet aufgestöbert. Also auch in Bezug auf Selbstbaubatteriesystemen etc.
Einer der sich so etwas aufgebaut hat, hat eine Anlage bei der die Daten für jedermann zugänglich sind:
https://www.alex-lange.org/emoncms/Chicken

Auf jeden Fall ist das Thema Photovoltaik und die verschieden Anlagen sehr komplex und immer noch sehr im Fluss. 
Gerade auch was die gesetzlichen Regelungen betrifft.
Ich bin da auch kein Fachmann, und es kann auch sein, dass ich manches nicht richtig verstanden oder auch wiedergegeben habe.

<G'scheithaferlmodus on>
@Opa Graskop 
Kilowatt Peak hat nichts mit Stunde oder Tag zu tun. Da geht es um die theoretische Maximalleistung die zu einem Zeitpunkt erbracht werden kann.
Und wenn das nur für eine Sekunde ist. Die Peak-Leistung ist eine Kennzahl für ein Photovoltaikmodul um diese vergleichbar zu machen.
Bei deiner Angabe bezüglich der Werte deiner Anlage:


Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ertrag pro Jahr durchschnittlich 2100Kw.


müsste es richtig heißen:
2100 kWh
<G'scheithaferlmodus off>

Servus
Robert


----------



## Teichfreund77 (13. Feb. 2021)

Hallo.

gibt ja doch viele Fragen zu Photovoltaik.
Kurz zur 70/30 Regel, du darfst dann max 70% deiner Dach Anlagen Leistung einspeisen.
Also bei 10KWp auf dem Dach und gerade volle Sonne, dürfen nur 7KWP ins Netz einspeisen.
Die Wechselrichter können aber so eingestellt werden das du z.b 1KW im Haus verbrauchst und dann nur 2KW nicht nutzen kannst.

Zu deiner Frage Zacky mit den 600W ja, das kannst du so machen.


Leider wird immer mit diesem Spezial Stecker gedroht. In der VDE V 0628-1.
Dazu kann ich nur folgendes Sagen.
Da eine VDE Din Norm eine Fachliche Ausrichtung eines Verbandes ist und keine gesetzliche Vorschrift.
DIN-Normen sind keine Lehrbücher. Sie richten sich an Fachleute. Jeder Anwender muss so viel Sachverstand haben, dass er die Verantwortung für sein Handeln selbst übernehmen kann.


----------



## troll20 (13. Feb. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de...nnstoffzelle-wasserstoff-auslieferung-europa/
> Rene, @troll20  Mit Photovoltaik in Verbindung mit  Brennstoffzellen wird in den nächsten Jahren noch viel passieren.


Darauf hoffe ich ja irgendwie, nur wenn man dann alles selbst zahlt und dann für das selbst produzierte auch noch den Staatsbediensteten mit durchfüttern darf.
Sorry aber da schmeiß ich lieber wieder den GK71 mit Steinkohle an.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (13. Feb. 2021)

Bis Brennstoffzellen Effektiv werden wird es wohl noch viele Jahre dauern, vielleicht haben unsere Kinder oder Engel was davon.
Solange sollten wir mit PV und Batterien, Elektro Autos die Welt retten.


----------



## troll20 (13. Feb. 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Bis Brennstoffzellen Effektiv werden wird es wohl noch viele Jahre dauern, vielleicht haben unsere Kinder oder Engel was davon.
> Solange sollten wir mit PV und Batterien, Elektro Autos die Welt retten.


Was heißt bis sie effektiv werden?
Im Home-Bereich sind sie schon jetzt viel effektiver als die Speicherung in Batterien. Mann kann sogar den "Abfall" die Abwärme für Warmwasser benutzen. Speicherung in den Gasflaschen ist meiner Meinung nach umweltfreundlicher als jegliche Form von Batterien.


----------



## Opa Graskop (13. Feb. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sorry aber da schmeiß ich lieber wieder den GK71 mit Steinkohle an.



Ich glaub den darfst auch nich mehr (lange) anschmeißen.
Auch dafür sorgen die Staatsbediensteten.lol


----------



## troll20 (13. Feb. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich glaub den darfst auch nich mehr (lange) anschmeißen.
> Auch dafür sorgen die Staatsbediensteten.lol


Dann müssen sie aber zuerst alle Oldtimer, Dampfloks, Schweröl- Kreutzfahrtdampfer und co verbieten.


----------



## Turbo (13. Feb. 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Bis Brennstoffzellen Effektiv werden wird es wohl noch viele Jahre dauern, vielleicht haben unsere Kinder oder Engel was davon.



https://www.swisscamion.ch/article/...stoff-lkw-von-hyundai-auf-schweizer-strassen/

So lange wird es nicht dauern.
Bis in drei Jahren sind es glaub 1500 LkW auf Schweizer Strassen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (13. Feb. 2021)

Das ganze ist ja schon mal ein Anfang. Wenn die Anlage nur aus Wasserkraft versorgt werden kann.
Die Schweiz hat vermutlich keine Kohlekraftwerke oder Schlimmer Atomkraftwerke?
Wenn man dann nur einige wenige Tankstellen baut Lohnt sich das ganze sicher.
Für Schwere LKW macht es in meinen Augen auch noch Sinn.
Mit nicht Effektive meinte ich den Bereich PKW und Deutschland.


----------



## samorai (13. Feb. 2021)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, wenn in Großstädten der Kampf um die E- Zapfsäule los geht.
Da gibt es wunderbare blaue Augen zum Feierabend oder so. .  

Dann wird wohl der Auto Fahrer in der Zukunft keine Maske sondern einen Helm tragen.


----------



## troll20 (13. Feb. 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Mit nicht Effektive meinte ich den Bereich PKW und Deutschland


Na ja wenn ich mir überlege, alle Windkraft- Anlagen die still stehen weil gerade nicht so viel gebraucht wird, würden weiter produzieren um daraus Wasserstoff zu machen. Ich glaub das wäre recht umweltfreundlich und effektiv.
Vor allem wäre es aus Sicht der Steuerzahler effektiv, denn dann bräuchten sie nicht für die stillstehenden Räder zahlen.
Und der damit produzierte Wasserstoff wäre sogar nachhaltig produziert.

Um auf den PKW noch zu kommen...
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist die Wasserstofftechnik im PKW sogar noch leichter, also man fährt weniger Gewicht umher, was weniger Bremsen und Gummiverschleiß und auch somit weniger Feinstaub bedeutet.
Beim umwandeln von Wasserstoff wird auch noch Wärme freigesetzt was unnötigen Stromverbrauch durch zu heizen der Akkus auf optimale Betriebstemperatur obsolet macht. Und auch das heizen des Innerraumes  benötigt weniger Energie aus den Akkus

Aber da ja von der Industrie nur das kurzfristige Ziel viel Umsatz zu kreieren durch die Politik unterstützt wird, braucht es noch ein paar Jahrzehnte, bis die hoch gelobte Batterie der Neuzeit ausgedient hat.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Feb. 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Bis Brennstoffzellen Effektiv werden wird es wohl noch viele Jahre dauern, vielleicht haben unsere Kinder oder Engel was davon.
> Solange sollten wir mit PV und Batterien, Elektro Autos die Welt retten.





Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Mit nicht Effektive meinte ich den Bereich PKW und Deutschland.



Neee, Wasserstoff hat eine viel höhere Energiedichte....also egal wie Effektiv, wenn  man das gleiche Gewicht der Batterien als Wasserstofftanks mit sich rum schleppt kommt man viel weiter.

Japan setzt auf Wasserstoff, da werden jetztmal unsere Autobauer erst mal wieder abgehängt. Wenn ich meinen Überschüssigen Strom von meiner 14kw Anlage in Wasserstoff umwandeln und Speichern könnte, dann würde ich wohl bald einen Japaner fahren......wenn der dann TÜV bekommt.

Ob ich bei meiner eigenen Stromproduktion nun so Effektiv bin oder nicht währe mir da fast egal. Für die Sonne bezahle ich nix.

Einige Windräder und Solarplatten sind jetzt nach 20 Jahren aus der Förderung.....da gibt es dann so viel Geld für den Strom, dass man die besser verschrotten kann, wenn da ein Schräubchen kaput geht. Oder man lässt die in der Landschaft rum stehen....zieht alle Gelder aus dem Windpark und wenn dann ein Rotor kaput geht...meldet man Konkurs an.
Entlässt die Geselschafter und lässt die Komunen die Dinger zurückbauen.

Werden die Betreiber der Kernkraftwerke auch bald so machen. Aus diesem Grund gibt es doch die angeordnete Trennung der Firmen in Vertrieb, Netz und Produktion in der Stromsparte. Da geht die Produktion halt Pleite, wenn sie ein Kernkraftwerk zurück bauen soll. Intressiert dann die Abteilung Netz und Vertrieb nicht mehr.

Egal, wenn ich jetzt ein Tankstellennetz betreiben sollte, würde ich anfangen Wasserstofftanks in die Erde zu stecken......und wenns nur später für LKW sein wird.


----------



## Geisy (13. Feb. 2021)

Hallo

Gestern hatte ich den höchsten Verbrauch den ich gemessen habe, durch die Wärmepumpe und die extrem niedrigen Temperaturen.
Die Kurve zeigt den ganzen Verbrauch, blau ist aus dem Netz, orange direkt vom Dach und grün aus der Batterie.
Ich konnte von den 83kwh Verbrauch gestern 40% selbst erzeugen. 1/3 davon gespeichert durch die Batterie.
Zur Info für die die sich über den hohen Verbrauch wundern, ich beheitze mit der Wärmepumpe 300m² und die macht auch Warmwasser.
Im Direktverbrauch sind Wechselrichterverluste enthalten.
Ich würde es jeder Zeit wieder so machen mit Batterie. Im Hochsommer benutze ich die Energie der PV zur Kühlung mit Wärmepumpe.


----------



## mitch (13. Feb. 2021)

zum Thema Wasserstoff gibt's auch das noch: *Konrads Spezialkleber *


----------



## Teichfreund77 (13. Feb. 2021)

Wir haben in D ja leider keinen Grünen Strom über im Gegenteil, wir bräuchten noch viel viel mehr.
Besser ein AKW oder Kohle/Gas Kraftwerk abschalten als die Windräder.
Das verdanken wir aber dem Politischen totalversagen der Bundesregierung.
Grüße an Herrn Altmeier mit seiner Planwirtschaft aller Ostblock.

Ja, Wasserstofftechnik ist viel Leichter ober auch viel unwirtschaftlicher.
Brennstoffzellen müssen Regelmäßig gewartet werden.

Strom kann man direkt in die Autobatterie Laden und Fährt dann los. Von denn 100% kommen noch 90 in den Akkus an.

Wasserstoff muss erst erzeugt werden erstmal Verluste. Dann muss es  auf 300 Bar druck gebracht werden und in einen Tank LKW wieder Verluste.
Vom LKW in die Tankstelle und wieder Verluste.
Dann kommst du mit deinem Auto und der Wasserstoff muss auf 700 Bar gebracht werden und wieder Verluste.
Der Wasserstoff wird dann von deiner Brennstoffzelle in Strom umgewandelt und wieder Verluste.
Dann muss er aber auch in die Batterie und wieder Verlust wie oben beim Elektro Auto.
Zum Schluss ist der Wasserstoff gering besser als Diesel. Vom Energiegehalt.
So kann man Energie vernichten.

Schaut euch mal eine Wasserstofftankstelle an, der Betrieb ist die reinste Energie Vernichtung.
Beim 4 Fahrzeug das Tanken möchte muss eine Pause von ca 20-30 min gemacht werden, da die Zapfpistole vereist ist.

Wer sich mal etwas genauer mit dem Thema befasst merkt schnell das dort noch viel gemacht werden muss.
Wir können uns es nur nicht Leisten x Jahre in die Forschung zu stecken. Die Welt Brennt.
Nehmen wir das was wir haben und zur Zeit ist es die Batterie.

Ich bin kein Wasserstoff feind und würde sofort eine Brennstoffzelle Nutzen wenn es Sinn machen würde.
Von der Bezahlbarkeit abgesehen.


----------



## mitch (13. Feb. 2021)

zum Thema Akkus hab ich neulich was interessantes auf YouTube gesehen.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5RktqivBik_


_Second Life_ Batterien werden die nächsten Jahre dann anscheinend recht billig werden


----------



## Mushi (14. Feb. 2021)

Akku macht Spass.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (14. Feb. 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Akku macht Spass.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 221680


Jo, wir Fahren seit Juli auch einen Stromer.
100km für 1,5€ da macht das Fahren doppelt viel Spaß und 10.100€ gab es zum Auto dazu.


----------



## troll20 (14. Feb. 2021)

@Teichfreund77 
Für dich und alle die es interessiert:
https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de...brennstoffzelle-co2-neutral-batterie-lithium/

Und noch eines. Es gibt Leute, die am Tag mal so nebenbei 1000 km runter reißen, was sollen die mit einem Auto das nur 300 - 400 km schaft um dann für etliche Stunden an die Steckdose zu dürfen. Oder aber wenn sie das per Schnellladung rein drücken, der Akku für 10 - 15.000 € nach 60.000 km erneuert werden muss.
Dazu kommt das Problem, wenn zich Millionen Autos zwischen 16:00 und 18:00 Uhr nach Hause kommen und an die Steckdose gehängt werden. Und das bei einem Stromnetz was jetzt schon konstant über 85% Auslastung/ Überbelastung erfährt.
Das nächste Problem ist dann die Versorgung mit Ladesäulen.
Aktuell bräuchte man da rund 65,8 Millionen Ladesäulen, denn jeder will ja für die nächste Fahrt vorbereitet sein (kann ja sein das es plötzlich dem Schwiegerdrachen ganz schlecht geht oder so).

Also als Fazit und kleiner Exkursion in den Fahrzeugbereich. Nicht jedem reicht eine kleine Reichweite von 1- 200 km am Tag was ein Batteriebetriebenes KFZ locker bietet. 

Aber hier ging es um Solarzellen, die den Privatstrom am eigenem Haus produzieren können und deren Kosten-/ Nutzen - Faktor.


----------



## DbSam (14. Feb. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber hier ging es um Solarzellen, die den Privatstrom am eigenem Haus produzieren können und deren Kosten-/ Nutzen - Faktor.


Und wer immer pauschal über irgendwelche Regelungen schimpft, der muss auch mal solche Dinge lesen, bzw. wenigstens überfliegen.
Ich weiß, darin geht es nicht unbedingt um Photovoltaik in dem Sinne. Wie immer macht zum Schluss die Masse das Problem.
Und dann könnten Probleme auch mal einen anderen Ausgang haben, als im Januar. 
In Summe nicht so einfach lösbar.


VG Carsten


----------



## meinereiner (14. Feb. 2021)

Hier gibt es einen interessanten Beitrag zu dem Thema wie das Stromnetz denn so funktioniert




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaCiVvBD-xc_


----------



## Turbo (14. Feb. 2021)

Danke für den super Bericht René  @troll20 

Bin ja gespannt wie wirtschaftlich sich das ganze mit Photovoltaikanlage und Niederdruckbrennstoffzellen als Stationäre Anlage realisieren lässt. Für Brennstoffzellen ist es vermutlich noch etwas früh. Aber wird sich bei mir in einigen Wochen zeigen. Bin am gegenüberstellen der verschiedenen Möglichkeiten und den damit anfallenden Kosten für neue Haustechnik, Heizen-Kühlen-Eigenstromverbrauchsoptimierung im Gewerbebau Bereich.
Wenn sich Grossanlagen rechnen, folgen meist kleine Anlagen zu bezahlbaren Kosten.


----------



## troll20 (14. Feb. 2021)

Tja Patrick, dann hätte ich da noch u.a. ein weiteres Video als Infoqelle




_View: https://youtu.be/074gHYj6mEY_


----------



## Teichfreund77 (14. Feb. 2021)

Hallo,

Den Artikel der Auto Motor und Sport muss man vorsichtig lesen, da dort die Interessen Vertreter ganz klar Stellung beziehen.
Wichtig ist das die Effektivität der Leistung von Wasserstoff in PKW bei 29% liegt.
Und selbst jemand der pro Wasserstoff ist diesen nicht in PKW sieht.

Ich gehöre zu den Leuten die mehrmals im Monat 1000km Fahren.
Das ist mit Batterie aber auch kein Problem siehe hier 2000Km

Eon hat eine Studio rausgebracht wenn heute  mehr als 10.000.000 Elektroautos genau um 18:00Uhr ihr Auto zum Laden Einschalten, dann würde es zu einem Blackout kommen.
Wir haben zur Zeit ca 400.000 Elektroautos( Hybride mit Stecker mitgezählt) .
Vermutlich wird diese Zahl von 10.000.000 Elektroautos erst 2030 erreicht.
So das wir ca 9 Jahre haben unsere Stromnetze um zu bauen. Was wir ja eh müssen um die alten Atom, Kohle und Gas Kraftwerke  zu ersetzen.
Zur Zeit sehe ich einen Trend in richtig Dezentralisierung. Viele Menschen erzeugen Ihren Strom selber zum Teil speichern Sie diesen in Ihrem Heimspeichern.
Das entlastet die Stromleitungen und Spart ausbaukosten.

Grüße aus dem Sonnigen Norden


----------



## Teichfreund77 (14. Feb. 2021)

@Casten und Meinereiner sehr Interessant und erschreckend wie Fragile das Europäische Stromnetz ist. 
Zum Video von Dieser Dad, Klasse Technik nur der Preis von  Picea zwischen 60.000 und 90.000€


----------



## Turbo (14. Feb. 2021)

Eine der grossen Herausforderungen wird sein, das viele E-Autos  laden wollen. Das gibt die Anschlussleistung in vielen Gemeinschaftsgaragen nicht her.
Beispiel 70 Parkplätze in der UNG. Anschlussleistung für max. 5-8 Autos gleichzeitig. Da gibt es einige Herausforderungen an das Lademanagement. Damit am Schluss alle glücklich sind.


----------



## Turbo (14. Feb. 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> nur der Preis von Picea zwischen 60.000 und 90.000€


Und da ist die Photovoltaik Anlage noch nicht dabei.


----------



## troll20 (14. Feb. 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Und selbst jemand der pro Wasserstoff ist diesen nicht in PKW sieht.


Sorry, kannst du mir diesen Satz erklären, da kann ich dir nicht folgen.


Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> siehe hier 2000Km


Ja irgend wann, wo und Preise bei .....
Aber egal, da hat halt jeder seine eigene Meinung zu.
Ich habs mit dem dem Teil von VW probiert in einer Tour von Berlin, nach Nürnberg zurück nach Rostock und nach Hause (Berlin)
Rate mal wie lange es gedauert hat 
Mit dem Mirai der ersten Generation locker an einem Tag ohne ständig auf die Uhr oder den Tacho oder gar den Akku zu schauen. Dabei gab es da noch viel weniger Tankstellen.

Und wenn ich jetzt noch zu Hause tanken könnt


----------



## DbSam (14. Feb. 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Und selbst jemand der pro Wasserstoff ist diesen nicht in PKW sieht.





troll20 schrieb:


> Sorry, kannst du mir diesen Satz erklären, da kann ich dir nicht folgen.


Da bin ich auch hängen geblieben ... 
Wahrscheinlich durch Nachbesserung verunglückte Grammatik, in Verbindung mit einem fehlenden Komma.
So wird (halbwegs) ein Satz draus:
_Und selbst jemand der pro Wasserstoff ist, sieht diesen nicht in PKW._​_

VG Carsten_


----------



## Teichfreund77 (14. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Rene,

der Satz ist wohl zu kurz geraten.
Ich meinte den Kommentar in deinem Link, wo sich jemand für Wasserstoff ausspricht aber den Anwendungszweck nicht im PKW Bereich sieht.
Genau Carsten, so meinte ich das, war wohl schon gedanklich einen Satz weiter 

Wir kommen nur leider ganz vom Thema ab.
Falls noch fragen zur Photovoltaik Anlagen und Batterien Offen sind bin ich gerne bereit zu Helfen soweit ich das kann.


----------



## Turbo (14. Feb. 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Wir kommen nur leider ganz vom Thema ab


Na so weit vom Thema sind wir nicht weg. Eine Frage war, wie man mit Photovoltaik zum autarken Gebäude kommt. Da gehört der Kurzzeitspeicher mit der herkömmlichen Wechselrichter gespiesenen Batterie und der Langzeitspeicher mit Wasserstoff ganz klar dazu. Wer eine gute, passende Lösung sucht, muss wissen,  was es für Lösungsmöglichkeiten gibt. Nur dann stellt er die passenden Fragen und erhält die für ihn richtigen Antworten. 
Bei den heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten funktioniert alles mit Sektorenkopplung. Da sind viele " Fachspezialisten" schnell am Anschlag. Da es verschiedene Bereiche und Gewerke betrifft.
Der Schritt zum Auto ist da sehr naheliegend, da die Technik und deren Weiterentwicklung vom Auto und der stationären Anlage zusammenhängt. Im Idealfall der Wasserstoff für das Auto sogar selber erzeugt werden kann.


----------



## Mushi (15. Feb. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die am Tag mal so nebenbei 1000 km runter reißen.



Und auch dafür gibt es die passende Elektroautos. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Mushi (15. Feb. 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> @Casten und Meinereiner sehr Interessant und erschreckend wie Fragile das Europäische Stromnetz ist.



Das ist es ja nicht. Ich kann mich in fünf Jahrzenten an keinen Blackout erinnern. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## PeBo (15. Feb. 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ich kann mich in fünf Jahrzenten an keinen Blackout erinnern.


Vor einem Jahr hätte ich das gleiche von einer globalen Pandemie auch behauptet. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (15. Feb. 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Das ist es ja nicht. Ich kann mich in fünf Jahrzenten an keinen Blackout erinnern.


Ja, so kann man natürlich auch an die Sache rangehen ...
Das macht vieles einfacher und ebenso kann man, wenn man will, viel besser über irgendwelche Regelungen schimpfen. 

VG Carsten

PS:
Für die Alzheimers unter uns:

November 2005 im Münsterland
November 2006 Europa
Februar 2019 Berlin-Köpenick

oder auch nur die

Störungen im Verbundnetz


----------



## Mushi (15. Feb. 2021)

Ganz wichtig ist es in der Politik dem Bürger Angst zu machen, damit er klein und gefügig ist. Wenn man das Grundprinzip mal verstanden hat, kann einen nichts mehr erschrecken. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Mushi (15. Feb. 2021)

P.S.

Waldsterben, BSE, Schweinegrippe, H5N1, Ozonloch, usw, - alles überlebt!!! Was sind wir doch für Prachtskerle.


----------



## DbSam (15. Feb. 2021)

Da Du doch der Meister der kurzen Beiträge bist:
Dann gehe ich auch davon aus, dass solche Menschen auch den Sinn und die Hintergründe in kurzen Beiträgen von anderen Leuten erfassen.

Wie man dann auf eine solche Aussage kommt, das ist und bleibt mir ein Rätsel:


Mushi schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig ist es in der Politik dem Bürger Angst zu machen, damit er klein und gefügig ist.




VG Carsten

PS:
Mal nebenbei:
Es gibt einen "Bearbeiten"-Button unten im Beitrag, man muss also wegen einem Nachsatz nicht jedes Mal ein neues Posting erstellen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Feb. 2021)

Zurück zum Thema dieses Threads muss ich persönlich sagen, dass ich es genau richtig finde den Strom direkt dort zu produzieren, wo er auch anfällt also direkt beim Verbraucher. Da ist die PV Anlage genau das richtige und mit dem richtigen Komponenten und einem Unternehmen was auch Ahnung davon hat ist die Investition eine Nullnummer (Invest vs. (Einsparung + Einspeisung)).

Gegen ein Strom-Auto wehre ich mich irgendwie, da die CO2 Bilanz äußerst miserabel ist und sich der Stromer erst ab 10-12 Jahren rechnet. Das macht alles keinen Sinn in meinen Augen aber die Politik wills ja nicht anders. Lieber raus aus Kohleabbau & Energie und hin zum noch umweltschädigendem E-Auto !


----------



## Mushi (15. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Carsten,

dann drehen wir den Spieß mal rum. Unsere Stromnetz ist im Vergleich mit den USA in einem guten Zustand. Selbst wenn es nicht so wäre, was können wir beide am europäischen Stromnetz ändern? Nichts. Wieso machen uns dann darüber Sorgen oder Gedanken?

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Mushi (15. Feb. 2021)

@Tuppertasse 

Strom da erzeugen, wo er benötigt wird ist sinnvoll. Das Elektroauto hat nach wenigen Jahren den CO2 Rucksack egalisiert, das haben die Macher der Schwedenstudie vor langer Zeit bereits korrigiert!

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Turbo (15. Feb. 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig ist es in der Politik dem Bürger Angst zu machen, damit er klein und gefügig ist


Das kann ich zurzeit nur unterstreichen. Das sieht man mit dem ganzen Corona Theater nur zu deutlich. 
Aber offenbar hat sich ein Grossteil der Bevölkerung abgewöhnt, Statistiken kritisch zu hinterfragen. 
Mein Motto: Trau keiner Statistik die du nicht selber manipuliert hast. 
Durch die Politik wird so viel verschwiegen oder verzögert freigegeben. Damit das Volk so schön gesteuert werden kann. 
Aber vielleicht ist das ja nur in der Schweiz so. 
Bei der Elektro-Netzstörung vom Januar habe ich tagelang auf die Hiobsbotschaft gewartet, was es jetzt wieder giftiges freigesetzt hat. Das selbe mit dem Erdbeben vor kurzem in Fukushima. Die Bevölkerung wird vielfach einfach für dumm verkauft.
Unter den Teppich damit. Wird schon gut gehen....


----------



## Tuppertasse (15. Feb. 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> @Tuppertasse
> 
> Strom da erzeugen, wo er benötigt wird ist sinnvoll. Das Elektroauto hat nach wenigen Jahren den CO2 Rucksack egalisiert, das haben die Macher der Schwedenstudie vor langer Zeit bereits korrigiert!
> 
> ...



Das glaube ich niemals !!!
Schaue dir einfach an wie das Lithium gewonnen wird und Millionen Kubikmeter hochgepumpt werden (meistens in Wüstensregionen) !!!
Armortisierung wird niemals <10 Jahre sein! 

Ich zähle auch die Enegierkosten bei der Herstellung solcher Batterien fürs Auto mit !


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DbSam (15. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Frank,





Mushi schrieb:


> Unsere Stromnetz ist im Vergleich mit den USA in einem guten Zustand.


wzbw.
Es ist aber auch nicht in dem Zustand, welchen wir uns - auch in Bezug zu EE - vielleicht wünschen.
Und auch die Steuerung ist halt nicht so einfach, wie sich das mancher vorstellt und wie es vielleicht auch oft in kurzen Abrissen dargestellt wird.



Mushi schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es nicht so wäre, was können wir beide am europäischen Stromnetz ändern?


Es ging mir einfach nur darum, unsinniges Gebashe wegen irgendwelchen Regelungen/Vorschriften zu unterbinden.

Das fällt einem aber immer schwerer, wie man an Deinem (und eben auch an Patricks) Beitrag sieht.
Dann sollte man es einfach zur Kenntnis nehmen und nicht mit irgendwelchen Totschlagargumenten kommen.
Um manche Argumente mal auf den Punkt zu bringen:
Wird zu viel informiert ist es Angstmache, erfolgt zu wenig Info, dann ist es Verschwörung/Verdummung. So etwas ist doch 'Vollquatsch'.

Ich habe zu wenig Zeit und auch keine Lust, um hier weiter darauf einzugehen.

@Alle anderen:
Macht bitte weiter im Thread mit Photovoltaik, ich bin stille hier.


VG Carsten


----------



## mitch (15. Feb. 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es nicht so wäre, was können wir beide am europäischen Stromnetz ändern? Nichts.


selbst ein paar PV Module aufs Dach, den Strom im eigenen Akku speichern, dann gibt's im Sommer auch was kühles zum trinken und der LH kann weiter blubbern falls der Strom mal schwarz werden sollte


----------



## Mushi (15. Feb. 2021)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Das glaube ich niemals !!!
> Schaue dir einfach an wie das Lithium gewonnen wird und Millionen Kubikmeter hochgepumpt werden (meistens in Wüstensregionen) !!!
> Armortisierung wird niemals <10 Jahre sein!
> 
> ...



Das ist unbrauchbares Salzwasser und ein durchschnittliches Elektroauto hat seinen CO2 Rucksack nach ungefähr 4 Jahren drinnen, danach bist Du ökologisch im Plus. Du vergisst, dass viele böse Stoffe auch für die bisherigen Autos schon gewonnen werden müssen.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Mushi (15. Feb. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Es ging mir einfach nur darum, unsinniges Gebashe wegen irgendwelchen Regelungen/Vorschriften zu unterbinden.
> 
> Das fällt einem aber immer schwerer, wie man an Deinem (und eben auch an Patricks) Beitrag sieht.



Welches Gebashe? Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, wir haben ein tolles Stromnetz und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Es war ein Antibashing, wenn Du genau hin schaust. 

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Turbo (15. Feb. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Und auch die Steuerung ist halt nicht so einfach, wie sich das mancher vorstellt und wie es vielleicht auch oft in kurzen Abrissen dargestellt wird.


Da sind wir uns doch völlig einig. Mit den ganzen erneuerbaren Energiequellen wird die Aufgabe nicht einfacher. 

Wer es wirklich wissen will, kann nach fast Blackout 8 Januar 2021 suchen. Da gibt es sekundengenaue Auflistungen im Web, die aufzeigen wie knapp das ganze am europaweiten Strom Blackout vorbei ging. Das Risiko von einem Blackout wird eher noch ansteigen. Finde es echt interessante Infos über unser Strometz das nicht an der Grenze aufhört. 

Wobei wir wieder bei den Batterien sind. Mein Teich kommt auch ohne Pumpen und Heizung aus. 
Das wird nicht jeder von seinem Teich sagen können. 

Es gibt wunderbare unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgungen die in die Photovoltaikanlage eingebunden werden können. Dies mit steuerbaren Ausgängen damit die Heizung und die wichtigsten Pumpen eingebunden werden können. Wäre für mich eine Variante welche ich prüfen würde, bevor ich mir eine 08:15 Speicherbatterie zur Eigenstromverbrauchsoptimierung kaufen würde. 
Aber einfach mal so vorab. Das kann wirklich sehr teuer werden. 
Es ist überhaupt kein Problem in eine tolle Profi USV Anlage eine 6-stellige Summe zu investieren. Daher überlegen, was es wirklich zwingend braucht.


----------



## Mushi (15. Feb. 2021)

Wir waren bei 49,8 Hz, das ist die erste Stufe von 5. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unterfrequenz

Grüße,
Frank


----------

